# minisS'AES vaudoises 2004...



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Profitant des vacances scolaires françaises, je compte venir en pays Vaudois entre le 23 et le 31 /10...
Etes vous partant pour une mini Saes ?
Qui, où, quand ?

nb : minigolf sera de la partie...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2004)

tiens pile poil dans la zone de mon anni, je viens !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

I'll be there.   Faut encore préciser les dates. En principe le vendredi je ne suis pas libre, mais j'ai parfois congé. On peut faire quelque chose un samedi, sinon.

A voir.


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

Là, nous venons en voiture et je compte arriver en début d'AM samedi 23/10...


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2004)

En ce qui me concerne, je travaille vendredi soir et samedi toute la journée... Donc plutôt samedi soir pour moi


----------



## c-66 (16 Septembre 2004)

Pour moi ça tombe mal, je ne pourrais pas venir.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Profitant des vacances scolaires françaises, je compte venir en pays Vaudois entre le 23 et le 31 /10...
> Etes vous partant pour une mini Saes ?
> Qui, où, quand ?
> 
> nb : minigolf sera de la partie...



Tu en sais un peu plus sur les dates de ta venue, Al... heu... Golf (me trompe maintenant  )? Tu comptes passer la semaine?


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2004)

Du 23/10 au 31/10 [ou 01/11]


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Du 23/10 au 31/10 [ou 01/11]


le 27 j'ai mon anni, tu m'offres un pack auto-ban ?  :love:


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2004)

Surprise surprise, version Suisse


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

Je suis en vacances dans la semaine du 18 au 23/10. Si je suis dans le coin je viendrai, et j'amènerai Monsieur.


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

Deux opportunités de dates se présentent et pour chacune d'elles 2 possibilités, un pot [P] ou une bouffe * :
A vous de choisir en croisant les 2 infos 

Point de ralliement : Le bar "Freeport" du Buffet de la Gare de Lausanne...

 

RV samedi(s) à 17/18 heures
RV dimanche(s) à 12/13 heures​*
_Cela peut donc faire 4 opportunités à honorer ; à vous de proposer  _
Nous validerons ensemble les choix une petite semaine avant 
_________________________​

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => lire : libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette



sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2004)

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette
WebOliver | libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver | libre 30 et 31 pour un pot ou une bouffe


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette - libre le 23 pour un pot ou une bouffe (à confirmer)
WebOliver | libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver | libre 30 et 31 pour un pot ou une bouffe
Macounette - libre 30 et/ou 31 pour un pot ou une bouffe


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

m'arrange easy indépendamment de la bouffe ou du pot et du jour pour embêter tout le monde


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette [23] & [PB] (à confirmer)
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] en troller


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] en troller


----------



## kisco (4 Octobre 2004)

les heures ne m'arrangent pas trop, ça aurait joué le samedi à 13h, mais bon là y a peu de chances que ça marche pour moi.

Enfin je verrai quand les dates se rapprochent


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Octobre 2004)

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette [23] & [PB] (à confirmer)
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] en troller
Pitchoune
LeSqual


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] en troller


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

finalement je viendrai à pieds


----------



## molgow (4 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'arrange easy indépendamment de la bouffe ou du pot et du jour pour embêter tout le monde



Un peu pareil.
J'essaierai de venir si vous faites quelques chose, mais je peux rien garantir.. fin octobre c'est dans vachement longtemps pour un type qui vit au jour le jour comme moi


----------



## iMax (4 Octobre 2004)

Allez, hop 

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette [23] & [PB] (à confirmer)
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] en troller
Pitchoune
LeSqual
iMax 


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] en troller


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette [23] & [PB] (à confirmer)
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] en troller
Pitchoune
LeSqual
iMax 


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] en troller


Pitchoune, LeSqual, iMax : quelles options de dates ? [23/24], [23], [24] ?


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Octobre 2004)

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette [23] & [PB] (à confirmer)
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] en troller
Pitchoune [23] [PB]
LeSqual [23] [PB]
iMax 


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] en troller

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## molgow (5 Octobre 2004)

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette [23] & [PB] (à confirmer)
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] en troller
Pitchoune [23] [PB]
LeSqual [23] [PB]
iMax 
molgow [23/24] (à confirmer)

sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] en troller
molgow [30/31] (à confirmer)


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2004)

Deux opportunités de dates se présentent et pour chacune d'elles 2 possibilités, un pot [P] ou une bouffe * :
A vous de choisir en croisant les 2 infos 

Point de ralliement : Le bar "Freeport" du Buffet de la Gare de Lausanne...

 

RV samedi(s) à 17/18 heures
RV dimanche(s) à 12/13 heures​*
_Cela peut donc faire 4 opportunités à honorer ; à vous de proposer  _
Nous validerons ensemble les choix une petite semaine avant 
_________________________​

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
Macounette [23] & [PB] (à confirmer)
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] en troller
Pitchoune [23] [PB]
LeSqual [23] [PB]
iMax 
molgow [23/24] (à confirmer)


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] en troller
molgow [30/31] (à confirmer)


Et oui, le temps passe, vite même  
Moins de 2 semaines...
Des précisions, des nouveaux inscrits !?!


----------



## molgow (12 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Des précisions, des nouveaux inscrits !?!



Le 23, je risque bien d'être libre que pour le début de soirée.
Le 31, ne sera très certainement pas possible et ça, toute la journée et soirée.

Sinon euh.. pour le choix du buffet de gare, y a peut-être plus sympa comme endroit où aller non ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sinon euh.. pour le choix du buffet de gare, y a peut-être plus sympa comme endroit où aller non ?



T'inquiètes, c'est le plus simple pour se retrouver. Après on bouge.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

vu mes finnances je ne viendrai que pour les pots


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vu mes finnances je ne viendrai que pour les pots



Ouah, Super vient. Préparez vos Fotoapparat.   :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2004)

Bon, tout compte fait je ne serai pas là le week-end du 23/24 donc ce sera sans moi...
Par contre, pour le 30/31 ça pourrait jouer (pot et/ou bouffe no problem).


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

Point de ralliement : Le bar "Freeport" du Buffet de la Gare de Lausanne...

 

RV samedi(s) à 17/18 heures
RV dimanche(s) à 12/13 heures[/B] 
_Cela peut donc faire 4 opportunités à honorer ; à vous de proposer  _
Nous validerons ensemble les choix une petite semaine avant 
_________________________​

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] [P] en troller
Pitchoune [23] [PB]
LeSqual [23] [PB]
iMax 
molgow [23] [PB]


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] [P] en troller



Hé, les choses se mettent en place...

Des précisions, des nouveaux inscrits !?!


----------



## molgow (13 Octobre 2004)

Point de ralliement : Le bar "Freeport" du Buffet de la Gare de Lausanne...

 

RV samedi(s) à 17/18 heures
RV dimanche(s) à 12/13 heures[/B] 
_Cela peut donc faire 4 opportunités à honorer ; à vous de proposer  _
Nous validerons ensemble les choix une petite semaine avant 
_________________________​

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] [P] en troller
Pitchoune [23] [PB]
LeSqual [23] [PB]
iMax 
molgow [23/24] [P/PB]


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [30/31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] [P] en troller
molgow [30] [PB]


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

Ces Minis SAES Vaudoises ont été prises en comptes dans le calendrier intégré des forums


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

Du neuf par ici?   :hein:


----------



## molgow (21 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Du neuf par ici?   :hein:



9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9 9

ça c'est du neuf!!  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2004)

A apprendre par c½ur pour demain...  Et pour toutes les SAES vaudoises à venir. 

Sinon, Golf, tu sais quand tu te pointes?


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2004)

Disons entre 10 et 14 h...
On va flâner en route 

Heuuuu...


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A apprendre par c½ur pour demain...


T'as prévu les sabots


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2004)

Point de ralliement : Le bar "Freeport" du Buffet de la Gare de Lausanne...

 

RV samedi(s) à 17/18 heures
RV dimanche(s) à 12/13 heures[/B] 
_________________________​

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] [P] en troller
Pitchoune [23] [PB]
LeSqual [23] [PB]
iMax 
molgow [23/24] [P/PB]


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] [P] en troller
molgow [30] [PB]
Options : Weejee, Sylko


----------



## iMax (22 Octobre 2004)

Point de ralliement : Le bar "Freeport" du Buffet de la Gare de Lausanne...

 

RV samedi(s) à 17/18 heures
RV dimanche(s) à 12/13 heures[/B] 
_________________________​

sa 23 et/ou di 24 oct. 

golf & minigolf [23/24] & [PB] => libre 23 et 24 pour un pot ou une bouffe 
WebOliver [23/24] & [PB]
supermoquette [23/24] [P] en troller
Pitchoune [23] [PB]
LeSqual [23] [PB]
iMax (pas sur)
molgow [23/24] [P/PB]


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
WebOliver [31] & [PB]
Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
supermoquette [30/31] [P] en troller
molgow [30] [PB]
Options : Weejee, Sylko, iMax


----------



## chagregel (22 Octobre 2004)

Si je viens demain, vous m'acceptez ?  :rose:


----------



## chagregel (23 Octobre 2004)

Bah en fait, ca coute trop cher  :rose:


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bah en fait, ca coute trop cher  :rose:



Oooooooh... Chagregeeeeeeeeeeel... On t'aurait volontiers hébergé!


----------



## chagregel (23 Octobre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooh... Chagregeeeeeeeeeeel... On t'aurait volontiers hébergé!



Bon je me tate


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2004)

Il est encore temps de te décider


----------



## chagregel (23 Octobre 2004)

Personne de Grenoble ne veu venir avec moi en voiture  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon je me tate



Welcome in Switzerland Chag... :love:...  Nous t'attendons.


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2004)

Ai fait une AES P'tit dej à Besançon entre 07:30 et 07:45 ! Personne 

 Arrivé Lausanne il y a plus d'une heure 

 A pluche


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ai fait une AES P'tit dej à Besançon entre 07:30 et 07:45 ! Personne
> 
> Arrivé Lausanne il y a plus d'une heure
> 
> A pluche



Départ matinal donc?   T'as amené le beau en Suisse on dirait...   Le lac est couvert d'une couche de brume, c'est assez rare, merci Golf. 

Rendez-vous entre 17 et 18h au Freeport?


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous entre 17 et 18h au Freeport?



Pour ma part, si je n'ai pas d'imprévu de dernière minute, j'arriverais vers 17h45 à la gare de Lausanne. Je vous rejoindrai tout de suite dans ce bistrot..


----------



## iMax (23 Octobre 2004)

Finissant le boulot à 18h, je ne serai pas là avant 18h45 dans le meilleur des cas, si je viens


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Finissant le boulot à 18h, je ne serai pas là avant 18h45 dans le meilleur des cas, si je viens



tu as moyen de contacter un de ceux qui viennent pour s'avoir où on sera ?

car je doute et je n'espère pas qu'on reste trop longtemps de ce bistrot pourri   :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Finissant le boulot à 18h, je ne serai pas là avant 18h45 dans le meilleur des cas, si je viens



Ok, no problem, tu as mon portable si jamais. 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> tu as moyen de contacter un de ceux qui viennent pour s'avoir où on sera ?
> 
> car je doute et je n'espère pas qu'on reste trop longtemps de ce bistrot pourri   :rateau:



On va pas rester là...  T'inquiètes...  Après on moove... 

A toute. :love:


----------



## LeSqual (24 Octobre 2004)

Sympa hier soir!   

Bonne ambiance, bon apéro et bon repas... (même si il faisait un peu trop chaud dans le resto)

Merci à tous! et bon dimanche!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2004)

Ouais, chouette soirée.   Commencée au Freeporc comme prévu.  On a tout de même rapidement bougé dans un autre bar (le Fox?), pour finalement festoyer au Java (c'est vrai qu'il faisait chaud). La soirée s'est terminée... heu, je sais plus le nom du bar...  Tout le monde a été sage (même Dudu, notre futur switcher, s'est bien tenu et a bien mangé et rongé ses côtes de porc  ). iMax et Molgow nous ont lâché dans la soirée pour aller rejoindre leurs copines respectives...   

 Au fait, que vous sachiez, chers AES-istes de tous pays, vous pouvez désormais emmener vos animaux aux AES...   On se fera un peu remarquer... mais bon...   Salut Alain...  

 Les photos suivent, iMax? 

 Au fait, on t'attendait SM...   :hein:


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Octobre 2004)

P'tain, merde, je savais pô qu'il y avait une mini AES sur Lausanne... tcheu, si j'avais su!   Chuis qu'un gros nul!  :hein:


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les photos suiven, iMax?



Dès que j'aurai pu redémarrer le serveur tournant sous Linux hébergeant mon album. Elles devraient y être d'ici demain


----------



## molgow (24 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Sympa hier soir!
> 
> Bonne ambiance, bon apéro et bon repas... (même si il faisait un peu trop chaud dans le resto)
> 
> Merci à tous! et bon dimanche!  :love:



Tout pareil 

Et j'ajouterais que la prochaine fois, il faudrait penser à un resto un peu moins cher :sick:

PS pour WebO: héééé!! je vous ai laché en toute fin de soirée sur le chemin du parking..


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ajouterais que la prochaine fois, il faudrait penser à un resto un peu moins cher :sick:



La prochaine fois, on demandera à chacun d'amener un pique-nique...   



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> PS pour WebO: héééé!! je vous ai laché en toute fin de soirée sur le chemin du parking..



Je sais, et j'étais certain que t'allais réagir...    Bon, t'as loupé le supplice de l'iPod appliqué soigneusement au Squal sur le chemin du retour...


----------



## molgow (24 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, on demandera à chacun d'amener un pique-nique...



ça me va


----------



## molgow (24 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mille ByzouX :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Cette phrase prend un tout autre sens dans ma tête depuis que je t'ai rencontré, LeSqual :affraid: :sick:


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2004)

Hello...
   Et oui, chaleureuse soirée 
   Effectivement, il faudra trouver un pied à terre gatronomique moins honéreux...

   Wouaou ! Quelle journée de soleil 
   Chouette pour un piquenique dans la Vallée de Joux



   Hé oui, Phootek ! Mais avec un peu de perspicacité, tu aurais vu que l'annonce de ces miniS'AES date du 16 septembre dernier   Il en a encore une de programmée :

Point de ralliement : Le bar "Freeport" du Buffet de la Gare de Lausanne...

 

   RV samedi(s) à 17/18 heures
   RV dimanche(s) à 12/13 heures[/B] 
   _________________________​ 


sa 30 et/ou di 31 oct. 

    golf & minigolf [30/31] & [PB]
    WebOliver [31] & [PB]
    Macounette [30/31] & [PB]
    supermoquette [30/31] [P] en troller
    molgow [30] [PB]
    Options : Weejee, Sylko, iMax

   A toi de voir


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Octobre 2004)

Hiiiiii, tcheu, merci Golf, va falloir que je zieute mon agenda!  THANKS!


----------



## iMax (24 Octobre 2004)

On pourrait innover et aller ailleurs qu'à Lausanne...  :mouais: 

On aura assez de voitures pour voiturer tout le monde.... 

Tiens, je suis allé manger ici il y a quelques jours. Ce chalet resto a été repris dernièrement par Guignard et on y mange vraiment bien. De plus, l'ambiance est très sympa 

Bon, par contre, y'a un peu de route depuis Lausanne


----------



## LeSqual (25 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Cette phrase prend un tout autre sens dans ma tête depuis que je t'ai rencontré, LeSqual :affraid: :sick:




MDR   

mais m'en dis pas trop.... Il faut me rencontrer en vrai pour savoir


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> iMax et Molgow nous ont lâché dans la soirée pour aller rejoindre leurs copines respectives...
> 
> Au fait, que vous sachiez, chers AES-istes de tous pays, vous pouvez désormais emmener vos animaux aux AES...



Oui, c'est d'ailleurs bien mieux : ca évite d'avoir à quitter la soirée en cours de route pour filer les retrouver !


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Hiiiiii, tcheu, merci Golf, va falloir que je zieute mon agenda!  THANKS!


 Pour info, ces événements sont aussi ici  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs bien mieux : ca évite d'avoir à quitter la soirée en cours de route pour filer les retrouver !


 
  Macho'Man


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2004)

Hello à tous !
De retour de mon petit périple belge je me souviens que normalement on se voit le 30 ou 31, isn't it ? si c'est le 31, il faut venir habillé en sorcière ou en vampire ? (ou en momie ?) :love:  

Et si vous en avez marre de Lausanne, je vous suggèrerais une fondue au Café du Midi à Fribourg, il n'y en a point de meilleures, et de toute manière, avec le temps de cochon qui s'annonce, on serait bien.
Dites-le moi et je tâcherai de réserver.


----------



## iMax (27 Octobre 2004)

Ouais, elle a raison, on bouge !


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous !


 Hello Macounette 

 Bon, à tous ! Que choisissons nous ?
 1/ samedi soir (30) ou dimanche midi (31) ?
 2/ Lausanne ou ailleurs ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hello Macounette
> 
> Bon, à tous ! Que choisissons nous ?
> 1/ samedi soir (30) ou dimanche midi (31) ?
> 2/ Lausanne ou ailleurs ?



Je suis en train de pouvoir me libérer pour samedi soir. Dimanche aussi ok, mais c'est moins sympa.


----------



## ZePoupi (27 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous !
> De retour de mon petit périple belge je me souviens que normalement on se voit le 30 ou 31, isn't it ? si c'est le 31, il faut venir habillé en sorcière ou en vampire ? (ou en momie ?) :love:
> 
> Et si vous en avez marre de Lausanne, je vous suggèrerais une fondue au Café du Midi à Fribourg, il n'y en a point de meilleures, et de toute manière, avec le temps de cochon qui s'annonce, on serait bien.
> Dites-le moi et je tâcherai de réserver.



Tcheu, si c'est au Café du Midi, je serai là!!!! C'EST A FRIBOURG EN PLUS!!!!!  Oui, j'^habite dans le coin!  Woah he, trop cool!!!!!


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...on se voit le 30 ou 31...
> 
> Et si vous en avez marre de Lausanne, je vous suggèrerais une fondue au Café du Midi à Fribourg...


 Nous nous orientons vers le samedi 30 au soir ; quitter Lausanne, pourquoi pas 
  Il y a bien assez d'autos pour tout le monde...

  nb : Fribourg, pourquoi pas 

  Aller, hop, suggerrez 


 ps : il est aussi raisonnable de sélectionner des lieux pas trop chers pour que tout le monde y trouve son compte, le plaisir de se retrouver passant avant le reste


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Nous nous orientons vers le samedi 30 au soir ; quitter Lausanne, pourquoi pas
> Il y a bien assez d'autos pour tout le monde...
> 
> nb : Fribourg, pourquoi pas
> ...



Ok pour Fribourg.  Je suis partant. Je fais également taxi, mais seulement depuis Vevey, si on se décide pour Fribourg.


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2004)

En dernier ressort, j'ai déniché un endroit sympa : le Taco's Bar  avec tout plein de bières diverses et variées et une carte fort alléchante et raisonnable 


   La balle est chez vous 

   Allo Macounette


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En dernier ressort, j'ai déniché un endroit sympa : le Taco's Bar  avec tout plein de bières diverses et variées et une carte fort alléchante et raisonnable
> 
> 
> La balle est chez vous
> ...



C'est pô juste! Moi, j'aurais bien voulu venir mangé mexicain! Mais je peux pô samedi soir...  

Tant pis, vous boirez un verre à ma santé!


----------



## iMax (28 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En dernier ressort, j'ai déniché un endroit sympa : le Taco's Bar  avec tout plein de bières diverses et variées et une carte fort alléchante et raisonnable
> 
> 
> La balle est chez vous
> ...



Bof, le Taco's c'est pas génial pour diner peinard.... C'est plutôt un endroit pour plus tard dans la soirée :rateau:


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2004)

Hé, je propose 
En attendant, quid !


----------



## molgow (29 Octobre 2004)

Hop un petit message en vitesse pour dire que..
si c'est samedi soir, je viens volontiers.
si c'est à Lausanne, je préfère mais si c'est sur Fribourg c'est pas un problème sauf que faudrait que je trouve un gentil chauffeur  (ou une gentille chauffeuse ?   )
Pour le Taco's à Lausanne, l'ambiance c'est country et le samedi soir je crois qu'il y a des concerts. Et il me semble que c'est parfois payant...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hop un petit message en vitesse pour dire que..
> si c'est samedi soir, je viens volontiers.
> si c'est à Lausanne, je préfère mais si c'est sur Fribourg c'est pas un problème sauf que faudrait que je trouve un gentil chauffeur  (ou une gentille chauffeuse ?   )
> Pour le Taco's à Lausanne, l'ambiance c'est country et le samedi soir je crois qu'il y a des concerts. Et il me semble que c'est parfois payant...



Si c'est à Fribourg, je peux te prendre à Vevey (devant la gare? A discuter). Sinon, le Taco's Bar pourquoi pas; je ne connais pas le resto, mais je rejoins un peu iMax: il me semble que c'est plutôt un lieu pour les fins de soirées (?).

Autrement, sur Lausanne, sinon... je vois pas vraiment. On pourrait se pointer plus tard, par contre, au Reflet des Isles à Renens.  :love:   C'est un bar antillais. Je n'y ai pas mis les pieds depuis un bail, mais je me souviens encore des cocktails. :casse: 

Je suis plutôt partant pour Fribourg, et c'est plus pratique aussi pour Macounette.


----------



## LeSqual (29 Octobre 2004)

Salut Les Zozo's!   

La forme?

Moi je propose Fribourg!   
(même que je peux pas venir... comme ça ça fera plaisir à Macounette et j'aurai l'impression d'y participer un peu si je choisi l'endroit  :rateau: )

Bon bon.... :sleep: 

Je voulais juste rajouter que le Taccos C'est aussi sympa vers 18h00 pour l'apèro... suivant comment.. ils donnent une petite assiette froide avec la consommation.... mais c vrai que pour manger le week end.. c'est un peu sport!

Voilà... moi j'ai un autre repas avec Pitchoune.... (où Webo aurais aussi dû venir....    ) mais je le comprends tout à fais... mais si personne y va.... c'est pas gentil... alors en se dévoue pour aller voir Monsieur "gris-beige!   

Amusez vous bien alors!


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Coucou tout le monde 
    Désolée, je passe en coup de vent :rose: semaine un peu busy pour moi.

    Le samedi soir, à Fribourg (si vous voulez) c'est nickel pour moi.  Bon, je m'occupe de la réservation si c'est ok pour tout le monde ? j'espère que ce n'est pas trop tard... on est combien au fait ? Alaiiiiin ? 

    Je connais aussi un bar sympa juste à côté où on peut boire une caipirinha avant ou après 

    LeSqual  désolée que toi et Pitchoune ne puissez pas venir ....


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Bon, je reprends la liste pour demain soir (on va dire 18h pour un drink avant ? et dîner à 19h30 ou 20h?)

     golf
 minigolf
     WebOliver
     Macounette
     supermoquette
     molgow
 Phootek
 iMax

     Options : Weejee, Sylko, ... ?

 Allez, inscrivez-vous  je repasse un peu plus tard cet après-midi pour voir où vous en êtes.


----------



## golf (29 Octobre 2004)

Aller hop, on embarque pour Fribourg 
Molgow, je peux te shoper sur Lausanne, Macloud aussi


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop, on embarque pour Fribourg
> Molgow, je peux te shoper sur Lausanne, Macloud aussi



Ça roule pour Fribourg... Par contre pour Molgow, s'il vient de Montreux, c'est plus simple que je l'attrape à Vevey plutôt qu'il aille jusqu'à Lausanne. 

Molgow?


----------



## molgow (29 Octobre 2004)

En effet! 
Si tu peux me prendre à Vevey ça m'irait très bien pour moi. Pour le retour aussi, mais on verra ça là bas 
Je te contacte sur iChat dès que je peux pour qu'on se donne un lieu et une heure de rendez-vous...


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Voilà, j'ai réservé pour demain, 20h, une table pour 10 personnes.


----------



## iMax (29 Octobre 2004)

Si jamais, il y'a 4 places de libres dans la iMaxMobile au départ de Lausanne 

(Enfin, la iMaxMotherMobile  )


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Et on se retrouve où ? quand ?
18h à la gare ? de là on ira boire un pot... je connais un endroit qui fait de bonnes caipirinhas...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et on se retrouve où ? quand ?
> 18h à la gare ? de là on ira boire un pot... je connais un endroit qui fait de bonnes caipirinhas...



18 heures devant la gare de Fribourg? Ça roule pour moi.    :love: Caipirinhas, ouais...  je conduis moa.


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2004)

Ok, noté.


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Octobre 2004)

GRRRRRRRR!!! Bon, ben pour moi, ça tombe à l'eau!  Trop de boulot! Mes horaires sont particuliers malheureusement! Je dois remettre çà à une autre fois!      Tcheu, j'vais chialer pour finir! OUIIIN!
Si jamais, pour les veinards de cette chtite AES, je vous conseille 2 endroits à aller voir sur Fribourg. 
Un bar à vin impeccable pour les fins palets. C'est juste au-dessus du bar "Le TM", c'est à côté du Café du Midi... ils ont des vins, mes pauvres amis(es), à se taper la tête contre les murs! Enfin, du vrai bonheur pour les connoisseurs!  Ou alors, direction "Le Belvedère" avec sa déco année 60-70, les cocktails sont excellents, et très très bons choix pour les thés (après la fondue, c'est assez indiqué! ) C'est en direction de la Cathédrale Saint-Nicolas, derrière... juste avant le Pont, prendre à droite, aller au fond de la rue, et paf, prendre à gauche, descendre 10m, et prendre la porte à droite... elle grince... mais très chouette comme déco... 

Bon, la prochaine AES, JE SERAI LA BORDEL!!!! J'irai encore mettre un cièrge à l'église... au cas ou...
Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2004)

hier j'avais 39.5, ce matin 38.5 donc si ce soir j'atteins les 37,5 je passe  :rateau:


'tain chuis tellement nase que je me suis pas rendu compte que je vais louper ma première fondue au vacherin de ma vie (je me méfie toujours de ces plats ou on y mets de l'eau a la place du vin   )


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

*AES Fribourgeoise...* *





Au pays des Dodzets...

 A Fribourg, ce soir samedi 30 octobre, rendez-vous 18 heures devant la gare... Ensuite, fondue au Café du Midi*​.

 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - Golf (accompagné?)
 - Riggs
 - Macounette
 - Molgow (en WebOmobile depuis Vevey)
 - iMax (en Golfmobile?)
 - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 SuperMoquette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 - Sylko?

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- Pitchoune
- LeSqual
-  Phootek
- Veejee


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Octobre 2004)

Ha, pour le bar à vin, au TM, il faut monter au 2e étage... si jamais... 
Bouuuuuuuuuuh!
Ha, et SuperMoquette, là, franchement, tu rates quelque chose pour la fondue au Vacherin!  Hé, je vous suggère la fondue Schôni, elle est trop excellente )avec les patates douces, le pain... et prenez aussi un plateau de viande sèchée avant!  Tcheu, ça me fout la dalle!
Mais bon, je maintiens tout de même que les meilleures fondues sont en Gruyères, ou à Bulle... hehehe... (je suis gruyèrien, alors c'est sûr, je suis un chouilla extrémiste...  )
Bon, j'vous laisse...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Ha, et SuperMoquette, là, franchement, tu rates quelque chose pour la fondue au Vacherin!  Hé, je vous suggère la fondue Schôni, elle est trop excellente )avec les patates douces, le pain...


tu pourrais en dire plus ? quels fromages ? etc.. ? je salive là 
 :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais en dire plus ? quels fromages ? etc.. ? je salive là
> :love:



 Tu vas un peu mieux alors?   
C'est, comment dire... c'est pas le genre de fondue banale... c'est un truc qui te reste à l'esprit pour toujours... et... rha, moi aussi j'en salive en plus! Avec les patates, c'est divin! Un bon ptit verre de blanc... hmmmmmmmmm... y'a juste un truc, c'est que l'on a toujours l'impression qu'il y en a jamais assez avec cette fondue!    
Bon, profitez bien hein... hein dites voir!  :love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Octobre 2004)

Je confirme : la fondue Schöni est excellente :love:
J'adore le Café du Midi et j'y amène mon petit Belge chaque fois qu'il est dans le coin, c'est tout dire 
Par contre le menu complet avec plat de viande séchée avant et meringue à la double crème après la fondue, c'est heuuu... comment dire.... pour les estomacs solides    moi je passe !
Pour moi la meilleure reste la moitié-moitié :love:

Sinon, je suis déçue que tu ne seras pas là, Phootek  merci en tout cas pour les conseils de bars et autres, j'enpalme tout ça et on pourra décider sur place où on va 

Du coup je suis sûre qu'on va passer une soirée d'enfer  ceux qui venez pas, vous savez pas ce que vous ratez !!!     gnarf


----------



## Macounette (30 Octobre 2004)

Phootek, pour le Belvedère, c'est bien de celui-ci que tu parles ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Phootek, pour le Belvedère, c'est bien de celui-ci que tu parles ?



J'y étais allé il y a bien longtemps... J'avais beaucoup aimé le cadre et la déco. Y a toujours les fauteuils, les canapés et les bibliothèques avec des vrais livres dedans? :love:


----------



## ZePoupi (30 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'y étais allé il y a bien longtemps... J'avais beaucoup aimé le cadre et la déco. Y a toujours les fauteuils, les canapés et les bibliothèques avec des vrais livres dedans? :love:



Pour Macounette, vi vi, c'est bien là!   Oui, n'enfonce pas le couteau dans la plaie... c'est assez pénible comme çà!  :rateau:   
J'viens pooooooo...  

Pour Webo, non, la déco a changé!    C'est un peu spécial, très sobre, mais cela a de la grande classe!  Oui, la terrasse est une des plus belle pour la vue qu'elle donne sur la vieille ville!  Et j'ai comme l'impression que j'irai y faire un tour juste avant d'aller bosser, il fait tellement beau aujourd'hui!     :love:   
Ha, pour se donner une idée de l'endroit, C'EST ICI 
Bebye!


----------



## LeSqual (30 Octobre 2004)

ça fait envie tout ça.....   

Mais bon... on dois aller faire dans le social avec Pitchoune (manger avec un pauvre bonhomme qui ne va pas très bien dans sa tête...)    (Webo vous expliquera....)   

Alors amusez vouz bienz chez lez Dzozets!!!!    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ça fait envie tout ça.....
> 
> Mais bon... on dois aller faire dans le social avec Pitchoune (manger avec un pauvre bonhomme qui ne va pas très bien dans sa tête...)    (Webo vous expliquera....)
> 
> Alors amusez vouz bienz chez lez Dzozets!!!!    :love:


tu dines avec toi-même ce soir ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu dines avec toi-même ce soir ?



  Ah... m... Tu m'as ôté les mots de la bouche. Tu ne m'ôteras pas ma fondue.


----------



## LeSqual (30 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu dines avec toi-même ce soir ?



Bande de méchants ZOZO's   

Je sais pas si tu va pouvoir aller manger la fondue ce soir  cher SM ??!?? Je crois que tu as encore passablement de fièvre pour raconter de pareils pseudos inepsties!    

et vous cher Webo..... Rhooooo.....!


----------



## golf (30 Octobre 2004)

*Au pays des Dodzets...

   A Fribourg, ce soir samedi 30 octobre, rendez-vous 18 heures devant la gare... Ensuite, fondue au Café du Midi*​ .

 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








   - golf 
   - Riggs
   - Macounette
   - Molgow (en WebOmobile depuis Vevey)
   - iMax (en Golfmobile?)
   - 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





   - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 SuperMoquette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

   - 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

   - 

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





  - Pitchoune
  - LeSqual
  -  Phootek
  - Veejee
  - Sylko


----------



## iMax (30 Octobre 2004)

Argh, ça risque d'être chaud pour être à 18h à Fribourg, je sors à cette heure-ci du boulot... 

De plus, j'ai quelques soucis qui font qu'il se pourrait que je ne puisse pas venir... 

Non, je viens en iMaxMobile et j'ai de la place pour ceux qui veulent... Me contacter par MP


----------



## Macounette (30 Octobre 2004)

Je serai un peu en retard, car je ne peux pas partir avant 17h30. Y'a un Intercity à 17h47, donc je serai à Fribourg à 18h08 

Pour tous les retardataires, on va dire entre 18h et 18h15 devant la gare. 
iMax, si tu ne peux pas être là à 18h, pas grave, tu nous sonnes lorsque t'es là et on te dira où aller ... ou alors tu nous rejoins directement au café du Midi, c'est comme tu veux !

A tout à l'heure !


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2004)

De retour de notre petite virée en terres fribourgeoises. :love: 

Merci à tous pour cette soirée.  Commencée au Belvédère autour d'une bière (Blanche de Bruges :love:  )... Ensuite fondue au Café du Midi, :love: (je veux encore des meringues double-crème...  ) Petit arrêt en route au retour, à Bulle, au Marco Polo... (coucou la serveuse  :love: ) et pour finir dans un autre bar (chai plus le nom)  Bref, à refaire! 

C'était bien sympa... et nous avons finalement eu droit à la présence de Sylko et iMax.   

Et, pour demain, je souhaite une bonne rentrée à Golf et Riggs.   

Good night everybody.


----------



## golf (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi, des miniAES de convivialité et d'amitié de cette acabie, je ne cesserai d'en réclamer 
A c't'heure, dodo, on en parlera plus tard


----------



## iMax (31 Octobre 2004)

Voila, je viens d'arriver à la maison, je vais m'effondrer sur mon lit et je regarderai les photos demain 

Sinon pour ce qui concerne le trajet, je roulais peinard à 120 (autoroute bien sûr  ) lorsque j'ai aperçu deux feux bleus clignotants dans le rétro 

Ils m'ont dépassés en trombe, ouf... 

Je le ai revu quelques minutes plus tard sur le bord de l'autoroute: ils avaient arrêté une Subaru Imprezza qui m'avait elle aussi doublé quelques minutes avant à des vitesses peu recommandables 

Merci encore à tous pour cette sympathique soirée, j'espère vous revoir tous au plus tard à Liège 

Bonne nuit


----------



## sylko (31 Octobre 2004)

De retour au bercail. Croisé plusieurs feux bleus, mais tous en sens inverse. 

J'ai passé plus de 40 minutes sur Skype, avec un collègue de boulot.


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, des miniAES de convivialité et d'amitié de cette acabie, je ne cesserai d'en réclamer


Idem 
Merci à tous pour cette chouette soirée.
Moi, à l'heure où vous postiez, j'étais dans les bras de Morphée :rose: désolée de vous avoir quittés rapidement après la fondue, mais la gare de Berne après minuit, toute seule, ça craint  :sick: disons que j'aime pas trop. 

J'ai été ravie de revoir certaines têtes : WebO, golf, sylko   et d'en connaître d'autres : molgow, iMax, Riggs...  

On a dégusté une excellente fondue (Café du Midi oblige) :love: après un apéro au Belvedère et petite balade dans la vieille-ville fribourgeoise, pour le plus grand plaisir de golf 
On a comparé ses divers engins (je parle des appareils photo...   :rateau:    ) et j'ai pu essayer l'EOS 300D d'iMax (merci iMax  )... je pense que j'a là mon futur APN :love:

Chouette soirée où on a parlé de tout et de rien et très peu de Mac. J'en redemande ! Alors Alain, quand est-ce que tu reviens en terres helvétiques ? 

_P.S.: pour Alain : j'ai transmis ton message à mon Belge... il te dit "merci" et "tu as raison" :rose:  :love:   _ 

et maintenant, on veut voir les photos !!!  je vous poste les miennes dès que j'ai les yeux en face des trous....  :sleep:


----------



## molgow (31 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant, on veut voir les photos !!!



 ....  :rose:  :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ....  :rose:  :affraid:



Suffit de demander...


----------



## LeSqual (31 Octobre 2004)

Je vois que vous avez bien fait la foire....!   

Ben nous (Pitchoune et moi) c'était pas trop mal en fin de compte.... ouf....

Et vivement la prochaine avec vous! :love:


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander...



Pareil...  

Y'en a très peu... :rose: promis, je serai moins feignasse la prochaine fois


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

ah flûte j'y pense, si j'étais venu vous filer ma fièvre le souvenir aurait durée quelques jours de plus   (ah c'est bon finalement ces délires fiévreux, ça coute pas un rond )

ps: sylko non j'ai pas oublié les deux chopes que je te dois   au mirabeaux une fois


----------



## ZePoupi (31 Octobre 2004)

Content de voir que le Pays des Dzodzets ai encore du succès!  Et Golf, sympa alors Fribourg by Night?  Cool! J'espère que la fondue était bonne?   
Faudra revenir en été, la ville prend un autre visage la nuit, bien plus d'animations, et les terrasses... surtout celle du Belvédère!


----------



## sylko (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ps: sylko non j'ai pas oublié les deux chopes que je te dois  au mirabeaux une fois


Tu ne me dois rien du tout. 

A bientôt.


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2004)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Et Golf, sympa alors Fribourg by Night?


Heu, pas vu grand chose 



			
				Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Cool! J'espère que la fondue était bonne?


Divine  :rateau: 



			
				Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Faudra revenir en été, la ville prend un autre visage la nuit, bien plus d'animations, et les terrasses... surtout celle du Belvédère !


On verra çà en 2005 
Il y aura bien d'autres occasions avant   

Au fait Sylko, la route entre Besançon, Gray et Langres a été bien amélioré


----------



## molgow (6 Novembre 2004)

Les photos d'iMax 



PS: il manque quelques photos il me semble.. :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Novembre 2004)

bonne ambiance!!!


----------



## Macounette (7 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'iMax


Superbes, surtout celles en 2è partie de soirée  L'ambiance a continué de grimper à ce que je vois


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

Chouette soirée, en effet


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2004)

ça donne envie de participer   à la prochaine je m'inscrit...je peux ??


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2004)

purée l'enfer, vous prenez une photo toutes les 5 secondes ??? moi qui ai mal a chaque flash chuis mieux à l'ombre


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée l'enfer, vous prenez une photo toutes les 5 secondes ??? moi qui ai mal a chaque flash chuis mieux à l'ombre



Tu crois pas si bien dire.....

A la mini de Lausanne... la table de derrière (pendant le soupé) a fait une remarque à ce sujet...  :rose: y's en avait marre de prendre des flash dans la gueule!!! (les pauvres petits...)


----------



## iMax (7 Novembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça donne envie de participer   à la prochaine je m'inscrit...je peux ??



Bien sur


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire.....
> 
> A la mini de Lausanne... la table de derrière (pendant le soupé) a fait une remarque à ce sujet...  :rose: y's en avait marre de prendre des flash dans la gueule!!! (les pauvres petits...)



C'est simple, on les bannit... 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purée l'enfer, vous prenez une photo toutes les 5 secondes ??? moi qui ai mal a chaque flash chuis mieux à l'ombre



On t'attend... 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Chouette soirée, en effet



Je confirme...  



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbes, surtout celles en 2è partie de soirée  L'ambiance a continué de grimper à ce que je vois







			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'iMax
> 
> 
> 
> PS: il manque quelques photos il me semble.. :mouais:



Il en manque toujours... 

 from Grenoble... je m'arrache les cheveux avec l'AZERTY... Trois fois que je fais Pomme-Q au lieu de Pomme-A...


----------



## LeSqual (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> from Grenoble... je m'arrache les cheveux avec l'AZERTY... Trois fois que je fais Pomme-Q au lieu de Pomme-A...



   

coucou!  fait pas trop froid dans le coin?

nous on vient de finir le ménage!   

et toi.... t'as dormi quelques heures cette nuit???    ou Grenoble c'est trop délir pour dormir?   

Bon retour et à bientôt monsieur Webo!


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> from Grenoble...



 from Vevey!

Et merci à iMax pour ses photos! J'étais pas encore allée les voir. Elles sont super!

A +!


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> from Grenoble... je m'arrache les cheveux avec l'AZERTY... Trois fois que je fais Pomme-Q au lieu de Pomme-A...


Te plains pas, c'est pas un dell en azerty  :mouais:  :rateau:  :love: 

Baloon : la délégation suisse a été digne de sa renommée ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> coucou!  fait pas trop froid dans le coin?



Tu rigoles? Je me les gèle... :affraid: 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> nous on vient de finir le ménage!



Bowling pour nous cet aprèd-midi.



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et toi.... t'as dormi quelques heures cette nuit???    ou Grenoble c'est trop délir pour dormir?



Dormir? c'est quoi? :affraid:

Bon, on va pas casser le sujet, sinon M. Golf y va pas être content 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Te plains pas, c'est pas un dell en azerty  :mouais:  :rateau:  :love:
> 
> Baloon : la délégation suisse a été digne de sa renommée ?



Tiens quand on parle du loup (coucou Amok  ), le voilà. 

Ça dépend de ce qu'on entend par "digne de sa renommée"...


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va pas casser le sujet, sinon M. Golf y va pas être content
> 
> Tiens quand on parle du loup (coucou Amok  ), le voilà.
> 
> Ça dépend de ce qu'on entend par "digne de sa renommée"...


Heuuuu...
Faut peut être déjà poster dans le bon fil  

Non mais alors  :hein:  :rateau:  :mouais:     :love:


----------



## iMax (7 Novembre 2004)

J'ai en effet supprimé quelques photos: une bonne partie des photos prises par Minigolf et Molgow, qui étaient floues pour la plupart (  ) ainsi qu'une photo prise sur l'autoroute


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur



Chouette !!


----------



## J_K (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est vraiment dommage, je m'en veux d'avoir manqué Lausanne et Fribourg... D'autant plus que j'étais sur Lausanne à ce moment-là.

  Enfin tant pis, excuse-moi iMax, la prochaine je tâcherai de répondre à ton invit' par la positive...


 Et sinon, je suis toujours obligé de prendre mon mal en patience... Le PowerBook traine en Chine... Tout le monde me dit que c'est la dure loi Apple...:mouais:

  Bref, sinon, le switch c'est super bien passé, depuis l'AE à Paris. Je suis prêt à affronter les AES maintenant...

  ++

 PS:
 Magnifique tes photos iMax, et les tiennes aussi golf...


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique tes photos iMax, et les tiennes aussi golf...


 Les photos de golf ?... j'ai arpenté tout le sujet et je ne les ai pas vues... elles sont où ?


----------



## LeSqual (11 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les photos de golf ?... j'ai arpenté tout le sujet et je ne les ai pas vues... elles sont où ?



??? moi non plus... :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Novembre 2004)

Hé, je n'en ai pris que 4 plus un minifilm de 30 sec 
Je les mettrais plus tard sur


----------



## J_K (12 Novembre 2004)

Ben voilà... Tu m'as devancé pour répondre, golf... 

 Je pensais aussi aux photos sur


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Qui serait partant pour une dernière pour 2004, plutôt familiale et entre le 27 et le 30 décembre


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui serait partant pour une dernière pour 2004, plutôt familiale et entre le 27 et le 30 décembre



Moi bien sûr.   :love:


----------



## iMax (30 Novembre 2004)

Présent !


----------



## J_K (30 Novembre 2004)

Je suis...


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Chouette!!!   

Alors moi aussi... mais en semaine... je sais pas si ma Pitchoune pourra être des notre...    

Et en ce qui me concerne: pas le 30.... je veux pas être raide pour la nuit balanche du 31!!! :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (1 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui serait partant pour une dernière pour 2004, plutôt familiale et entre le 27 et le 30 décembre


 J'en suis  ou plutôt : *nous* :love: mon p'tit Belge sera là.


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Ravi :love:   

Maintenant que préféreriez vous ? 
Resto ou chez l'un d'entre nous à la bonne franquette !...


----------



## Mitch (2 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que je serais rentré de Mon petit voyage sur paris alors je serais certainement la ..... mais je confirmerais.....

A+


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (2 Décembre 2004)

Salut a tous
suis un peu en retard, je viens juste de decouvrir ce post.
Suis a Vevey, comme certains je crois.
si je peux m'inclure a votre fil, suis preneur.


----------



## iMax (2 Décembre 2004)

Pas de problème, bienvenue


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (2 Décembre 2004)

merci msieur


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

Hannibal_Lecteur a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> suis un peu en retard, je viens juste de decouvrir ce post.
> Suis a Vevey, comme certains je crois.
> si je peux m'inclure a votre fil, suis preneur.



Y aura peut être meme une place dans la "Webomobile" ou là "Pitchounomobile"?!?   

On se connait L'amis?!? tu habites quelle rue?    

Pour le repas... moi c'est égal... mais si ya qqn qui invit.. quit à lui donner qqch... ça peut être sympa!    :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Chouette!!!
> 
> Alors moi aussi... mais en semaine... je sais pas si ma Pitchoune pourra être des notre...
> 
> Et en ce qui me concerne: pas le 30.... je veux pas être raide pour la nuit balanche du 31!!! :rateau:



Ben je vois que tu es bien informé sur mon programme!  

Je te rappelle donc que je ne bosse pas entre Noël et nouvel-an. Je finis le 23 au soir et reprend le boulot le 3.

Je serai donc de la partie, quel que soit le jour de la semaine!


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2004)

Il se peut que je sois là mais ce n'est pas encore sûr! Je prends congé toute la dernière semaine de décembre.
:love:


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle donc que je ne bosse pas entre Noël et nouvel-an. Je finis le 23 au soir et reprend le boulot le 3.


Ne lui en demande pas trop, le Squale a une cervelle de poisson rouge 



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je serai donc de la partie, quel que soit le jour de la semaine!


Excellente nouvelle [mais je m'en souvenais, tu nous l'as dit devant lui]  



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Il se peut que je sois là mais ce n'est pas encore sûr! Je prends congé toute la dernière semaine de décembre.


Çà y en a être une bonne nouvelle, une fois


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Çà y en a être une bonne nouvelle, une fois


Oui. J'ai la frite en ce moment.


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Il se peut que je sois là mais ce n'est pas encore sûr! Je prends congé toute la dernière semaine de décembre.
> :love:


 Oufti ! Encore un ptit Belge qui vient voir des "bordures" ? :love: Excellent  au moins le mien ne se sentira pas trop seul


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2004)

La date :​je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 

Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !



Liste sûre :​- WebO
- Pitchoune 
- LeSquale
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Le Sien
- Lio
- iMax
- J_K



Liste en attente de confirmation :​- Mitch
- Hannibal_Lecteur


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

En semaine ça va pas jouer pour moi.  A moins de changer mes congés, mais ça risque de coincer. :hein:


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2004)

Alors mon WebOunet t'as posté trop vite là   :rateau: 
Faut tout lire 


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> ...entre le 27 et le 30 décembre





La date :​je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 


Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !



Liste sûre :​- Pitchoune 
- LeSquale
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Le Sien
- Lio
- iMax
- J_K


Distrait :​- WebO



Liste en attente de confirmation :​- Mitch
- Hannibal_Lecteur


----------



## Goulven (3 Décembre 2004)

Aaaaaaarghh! J'habite en Suisse, mais je suis français (désolé), alors à ces dates je serai à l'autre bout du monde ... en Bretagne! Vivement une AES vaudoise en 2005!!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

Je vais essayer d'obtenir un congé...


----------



## kisco (3 Décembre 2004)

je vais être sympa avec ma copine et ne pas venir, désolé les gars 
je reviendrai si par hasard elle a qqchose à faire sans moi


----------



## LeSqual (3 Décembre 2004)

JE SUIS UN REQUIN ET PAS UNE REQUINNE!!!

   

(ya pas de e à la fin de mon nom!)

  :mouais:  :rateau: 



La date :​je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 


Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !



Liste sûre :​- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Le Sien
- Lio
- iMax
- J_K


Distrait :​- WebO



Liste en attente de confirmation :​- Mitch
- Hannibal_Lecteur


----------



## Macounette (3 Décembre 2004)

La date :​je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !Liste sûre :​- Pitchoune 
    - LeSqual
    - golf
    - Dominique
    - Macounette 
    - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
    - Lio
    - iMax
    - J_KDistrait :​- WebOListe en attente de confirmation :​- Mitch
    - Hannibal_Lecteur


_petit correctif... _


----------



## playaman (3 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde ça fait longtemps.

Si je suis dispo, ce serait avec plaisir !
Un truc chez quelqu'un peut être plus sympa qu'un bistrot non ?


La date :​je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 
Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !
Liste sûre :​- Pitchoune 
    - LeSqual
    - golf
    - Dominique
    - Macounette 
    - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
    - Lio
    - iMax
    - J_K

Distrait :​- WebO
Liste en attente de confirmation :​- Mitch
    - Hannibal_Lecteur
    - playaman


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2004)

en attente de confirmation pour moi mais bcp de chance de venir 

La date :​je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 
Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !
Liste sûre :​- Pitchoune 
    - LeSqual
    - golf
    - Dominique
    - Macounette 
    - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
    - Lio
    - iMax
    - J_K

Distrait :​- WebO
Liste en attente de confirmation :​- Mitch
    - Hannibal_Lecteur
    - playaman
- super moquette


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> en attente de confirmation pour moi mais bcp de chance de venir


  T'as intérêt  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

La date :​je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 
Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !
Liste sûre :​- Pitchoune 
    - LeSqual
    - golf
    - Dominique
    - Macounette 
    - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
    - Lio
    - iMax
    - J_K
    - Web'O (merci D. :love: )

Distrait :​
Liste en attente de confirmation :​    - Mitch
    - Hannibal_Lecteur
    - playaman
    - super moquette


----------



## molgow (3 Décembre 2004)

La date :je propose le *mercredi 29* décembre de l'an de grâce 2004 Le lieu :​là, cela va être plus délicat car cela va dépendre du nombre !Liste sûre :​- Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - Lio
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - Web'O (merci D. :love: )Distrait :​Liste en attente de confirmation :​- Mitch
      - Hannibal_Lecteur
      - playaman
      - super moquette
  - molgow


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as intérêt  :mouais:  :rateau:


je rend mon manuscript brut le 24 et le final corrigé le 10 janvier donc je viendrai boire, sûrement


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*​ 

 * Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- Lio
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- Mitch
- Hannibal_Lecteur
- playaman
- supermoquette
- molgow
-


----------



## Lio70 (6 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- Hannibal_Lecteur
- playaman
- supermoquette
- molgow
- Lio70
-


----------



## Lio70 (6 Décembre 2004)

Aïe, j'ai fait des dégâts en citant le message (adresse + plan). Désolé... 


C'est réparé 
golf


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2004)

J'en suis ! faudrait juste le lieu à préciser...


----------



## Macounette (6 Décembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis ! faudrait juste le lieu à préciser...


  c'est marqué non ?

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
 *   Café de l'Evêché*
*   rue Louis-Curtat 4 *​


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

mdr
C'est le plan qui est juste au dessus du post 
Hum, hum, La mouette, on plane :affraid:

Mets toi aussi dans une des listes car on va à voir à réserver pour la salle du resto


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> c'est marqué non ?
> 
> Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures
> *   Café de l'Evêché*
> *   rue Louis-Curtat 4 *​



Oups...en plus j'ai rien bu  :rose: 

 :love: café de l'Evéché ...j'adore en plus à deux pas de chez moi.... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> *miniÆS Vaudoise
> la der de 2004  **
> 
> Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures
> ...


 :rateau:


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Lio70 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Décidément 
Hé, le planneur, il faut retirer les balises sinon le suivant ne peut plus utiliser la liste à jour  


_________________________________​


*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )
- La mouette...

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- Hannibal_Lecteur
- playaman
- supermoquette
- molgow
- Lio70
-


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...en plus à deux pas de chez moi.... :rateau:


 :mouais: Si tu te déplaces comme tu postes, t'es pas arrivé  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Lio70 (6 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Si tu te déplaces comme tu postes, t'es pas arrivé  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Riggs (6 Décembre 2004)

Quel dommage, je ne pourrai pas venir avec Golf senor, mais bon, entre 2 remontes-pentes, en équilibre sur mes skis, je penserai très fort à vous et me boirait une petite bière à votre santé ! En tout cas, je vous souhaites de bien vous amuser. Autant qu'à Lièges si ce n'est pas plus !


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (7 Décembre 2004)

alors je confirme, je pourrai pas venir
donc mettez moi dans les pas la  :rose: 

famille machin tout ca - bref ca sera pour la prochaine


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de finir les coups de fouets....d'autopunission...
Ce qui n'empêche que j'ai toujours rien capter... :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

C'est loin la Suisse ?
  Non parce que moi j'ai des envies de voyage ces temps-ci, chais pas pourquoi.


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Ben, écoute, quand tu redescents du ch'nord vers Paris, la direction est à 10 h et tu freines 6 heures plus tard


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Ouaip mais si je pars de Paris y a moyen de faire du covoiturage _ou bien_ ?

_Oui je m'entraine à parler comme là bas_


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip mais si je pars de Paris y a moyen de faire du covoiturage _ou bien_ ?


C'est blossipe, cf MP


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip mais si je pars de Paris y a moyen de faire du covoiturage _ou bien_ ?
> 
> _Oui je m'entraine à parler comme là bas_



 On t'accueille quand tu veux dans notre bô pays


----------



## Lio70 (7 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi, ce ne sera pas pour cette fois-ci. Je vais profiter de ma semaine de congé pourt faire un tas de trucs en retard, tout en profitant un peu de mes matinées sans me presser. Je viendrai à une prochaine AES suisse lorsque j'aurai le temps de prendre de vraies vacances en Suisse. Je me réjouissais déjà de connaître Macounette et Supermoquette mais ce n'est que partie remise...
:love: 

_________________________________​

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*​

*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )
- La mouette...

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- Hannibal_Lecteur
- playaman
- supermoquette
- molgow


----------



## J_K (7 Décembre 2004)

Bien bien bien

J'en serai... effectivement... mais que vois-je, c'est déjà noté... excellent...   

Vous voulez un coup de main... genre je réserve la salle ou la table... ou qqch comme ca? ou c'est tout bon, c'est une affaire qui roule toute seule et je me laisse couler?

On mange à l'évêché aussi? ou on descend juste des bières.... :rateau:   ?

C'est pour iMax, voiture ou pas voiture???


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour iMax, voiture ou pas voiture???



Voiture, on est à 10 min de l'arrêt du LEB, c'est trop... 

Pis bon, j'ai pris l'habitude d'être sage et j'amènerai peut-être ma Sophie  (pas celle du Squal  )


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> On t'accueille quand tu veux dans notre bô pays


C'est quoi les possibilités de logement dans par chez vous ? Hotels et compagnie ça coûte cher ou bien ? (Aucune réponse en francs suisses ne sera acceptée  )


----------



## iMax (7 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les possibilités de logement dans par chez vous ? Hotels et compagnie ça coûte cher ou bien ? (Aucune réponse en francs suisses ne sera acceptée  )



Formule 1 pour 53.- CHF la nuit


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Formule 1 pour 53.- CHF la nuit


'foiré y a de la place gratuite   hein webo ?   

qui a parlé de la marmotte ????


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Euh quelqu'un a un hamac dans un placard ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Décembre 2004)

Snif ! Lio  Dommage. Ce sera pour une autre fois...


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Formule 1 pour 53.- CHF la nuit


Maxime, t'est lourd  :hein: 
Il faut te faire un dessin !? T'as pas compris que notre jeune étudiant n'a pas les moyens d'un hébergement payant !!!



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ...mais ce n'est que partie remise...


C'est bien dommage   
On ne devrait pas tarder à déterminer les dates pour l'ÆS Suisse de mars 2005 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh quelqu'un a un hamac dans un placard ?


Je crois que tu vas pourvoir préparer ton sac à dos


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*





*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )
- La mouette...
- supermoquette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- playaman
- molgow
- Spyro


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh quelqu'un a un hamac dans un placard ?



Contre un "moving smilly".... un doux canapé-lit deux place te sera prêté!    

ça te va comme deal ou bien?


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Contre un "moving smilly"...


C'était quel artiste déjà qui payait ses restos en dessinant sur la nappe ?    _Remarquez il devaient être plusieurs à faire ça, c'est un bon plan (encore qu'on n'aie pas toujours envie de penser au boulot quand on va au resto )_


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'était quel artiste déjà qui payait ses restos en dessinant sur la nappe ?    _Remarquez il devaient être plusieurs à faire ça, c'est un bon plan (encore qu'on n'aie pas toujours envie de penser au boulot quand on va au resto )_



C'est Picasso....   (il l'a dailleurs fais à Bâle)

Alors l'artiste?!? tu campes chez nous???


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est Picasso...


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait !


			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (il l'a dailleurs fait à Bâle)


Et il a pas fait de trou dans la nappe ? 
_Faut que j'arrête de faire toujours les mêmes jeux de mots moi (chiche)_


			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Alors l'artiste?!? tu campes chez nous???


Ah c'est un peu tôt pour décider, il faut que je me renseigne et que je voie si et comment que je peux au niveau des dates et du trajet.


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est un peu tôt pour décider, il faut que je me renseigne et que je voie si et comment que je peux au niveau des dates et du trajet.



Ben nous c premier arrivé premier servi... il devait y avoir Lio... mais vu que il vient plus... c'est ton tour.... mais si tu dis plus rien et que qqn d'autres insiste...     Mais pour le moment... tu as la place!!!! BRAVO et FELICITATION!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon... je me sens un peu obligé......

Sinon ya papi qui va me commander une tartelette....


*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*




*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )
- La mouette...
- supermoquette

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- playaman
- molgow
- Spyro


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*




*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )
- La mouette...
- super

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- playaman
- molgow
- Spyro
- moquette


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Maxime, t'est lourd  :hein:



Si on peut plus déconner...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, rendez-vous à 18 heures 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4*




*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )
- La mouette...
- super

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- playaman
- molgow
- Spyro
- moquette

*T'es lourd*  

- iMax


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4
rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*






			
				Café de l'Evêché a dit:
			
		

> Sont surtout connus pour leurs fondues : y'en a env. 7 sortes de 21 à 27 Frs dont une avec de la bière et une tombée d'Armagnac pour 23 bals, effet garanti... Autrement, y une série de plats de viande genre entrecôte avec sauce diverses entre 20 et 30 Frs (prix standart pour cette barbaque) et des pizzas et des plats de pâtes pour l'originalité...


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2004)

*Je viens, c'est sûr*











- Pitchoune 
- LeSqual
- golf
- Dominique
- Macounette 
- Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
- iMax
- J_K
- Web'O (merci D. :love: )
- La mouette...
- super

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





- Mitch
- playaman
- molgow
- Spyro
- moquette


----------



## Goulven (10 Décembre 2004)

Café de l'Evêché a dit:
			
		

> Sont surtout connus pour leurs fondues : y'en a env. 7 sortes de 21 à 27 Frs dont une avec de la bière et une tombée d'Armagnac pour 23 bals, effet garanti... Autrement, y une série de plats de viande genre entrecôte avec sauce diverses entre 20 et 30 Frs (prix standart pour cette barbaque) et des pizzas et des plats de pâtes pour l'originalité...



C'est aussi bon qu'au Tivoli de Chatel-St-Denis? Ca m'arrangerait de ne pas rouler 30mn dans chaque sens pour une fondue arrosée... surtout au retour!

Et leur double crême?


----------



## sylko (10 Décembre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi bon qu'au Tivoli de Chatel-St-Denis? Ca m'arrangerait de ne pas rouler 30mn dans chaque sens pour une fondue arrosée... surtout au retour!
> 
> Et leur double crême?


Ah, voilà un connaisseur...


----------



## Goulven (10 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ah, voilà un connaisseur...


:rose: c'est gentil de me flatter, mais ça ne répond pas à ma question... Tivoli or not Tivoli?


----------



## Macounette (10 Décembre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> :rose: c'est gentil de me flatter, mais ça ne répond pas à ma question... Tivoli or not Tivoli?


 Nous on dit pas non, Châtel serait moins loin que Lausanne


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi je préfère Lausanne le café est à 5 minutes en voiture de chez moi, mais je me ralie à la majorité...mais n'oubliez pas que les premières idées sont souvent les meilleures...    :rateau:


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Pour des tas de raisons, le "Café de l'Evêché" a été préféré et la salle d'ores et déjà retenue 
Macounette le RV a été donné à 18 h pour ne pas dîner trop tard en pensant à votre retour 
Si vous venez en train, donne moi l'heure de votre arrivée et j'irai vous prendre en charge 

Goulven : je ne connais pas le "Tivoli" mais par contre je sais que l'on mange bien à l'Evêché et pour pas trop cher 
Le principal est déjà de se rencontrer.

nb : de plus si tu suis LeSqual dans les apéros, t'est peinard, tu sais plus où t'habite au moment de bouffer


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : de plus si tu suis LeSqual dans les apéros, t'est peinard, tu sais plus où t'habite au moment de bouffer



J'ai des petits cailloux blancs partout à Lausanne pour retrouver mon chemin


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des petits cailloux blancs partout à Lausanne pour retrouver mon chemin


50.- la boulette


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2004)

je pourrai pas venir le 29/12  par contre je suis d'attaque pour mars :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour des tas de raisons, le "Café de l'Evêché" a été préféré et la salle d'ores et déjà retenue
> Macounette le RV a été donné à 18 h pour ne pas dîner trop tard en pensant à votre retour
> Si vous venez en train, donne moi l'heure de votre arrivée et j'irai vous prendre en charge


 Oh mais j'ai rien contre le Café de l'Evêché ni contre Lausanne moi  
 Et de toute manière, nous on vient en voiture. Ou croyez-vous que ce soit possible de transvaser un belge de ses quatre-roues sur un rail ? Faut pas rêver   Mon belge est motorisé  

 Pour le rdv, on peut aussi le faire plus tard, si vous préférez... pour une fois que je vais pouvoir rester jusqu'à la fin, vais pas m'en priver tiens


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

Chouette


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - Web'O (merci D. :love: )
      - La mouette...
      - super

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - Mitch
      - playaman
      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )


----------



## Mitch (12 Décembre 2004)

*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - Web'O (merci D. :love: )
      - La mouette...
      - super
      - Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - playaman
      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )

Voilà normalement je serais la je rentre des fêtes de Noël sur paris le 28 ou 29 dans la journée donc je serais là le 29 a 18 heure.

Par contre je viens de Genève alors Lausanne ça va mais pas plus loin pour le retour......
Je ne suis pas non plus un habitué de Lausanne alors j'espère trouvé le café sans problème....

AU  29 alors....

A+


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas non plus un habitué de Lausanne alors j'espère trouvé le café sans problème...


Si une bonne âme peut te cueillir à la gare  par contre, dès que tu peux, précise ton heure d'arrivée 
Sinon, 10/15 mn à pieds  :rateau: 
Cf ci après


----------



## Mitch (12 Décembre 2004)

je serais en voiture.... donc maintenant que tu m'a montrer ou était la gare je devrais trouvé puis que suis déjà aller plusieurs fois a la gare......

Et je pense encore pouvoir lire un plan..... 

A+


----------



## molgow (12 Décembre 2004)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> je serais en voiture.... donc maintenant que tu m'a montrer ou était la gare je devrais trouvé puis que suis déjà aller plusieurs fois a la gare......


 Parque toi plus proche de la cathédrale, la gare c'est tout de même assez loin (surtout sans prendre la ficelle). Parking du centre au Flon ou alors parking de la riponne (le plus proche je pense?). Ou mieux : une place dans une ruelle pas loin, parce que les parking couvert, ça taxe à mort sur Lausanne... :sick: :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : de plus si tu suis LeSqual dans les apéros, t'est peinard, tu sais plus où t'habite au moment de bouffer



Ben voyons...  :hein:  :mouais: 

  :love:


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ou mieux : une place dans une ruelle pas loin, parce que les parking couvert, ça taxe à mort sur Lausanne... :sick: :affraid:


Parquer autour de la Cathédrale, autant oublier 
Riponne ou Flon...
Celui du Flon est plus loin mais nettement moins cher


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2004)

En s'armant de patience, on arrive en général à trouver une place à la Rue St Martin


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Celui du Flon est plus loin mais nettement moins cher



Façon de parler...  La dernière fois j'ai eu mal où je pense en voyant la somme due... :hein:


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En s'armant de patience, on arrive en général à trouver une place à la Rue St Martin


Oui 
Mitch arrive 2 heures avant 
Maxou, mon bon je commence à avoir l'expérience de Lausanne, de ses parking et du quartier de la Cathédrale  :rateau: 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Façon de parler...  La dernière fois j'ai eu mal où je pense en voyant la somme due... :hein:


Après tout, gare toi à la Riponne, c'est plus près et WebO rembourse le différence


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

moi je trouve l'idée du Tivoli pas mal!!!    

bon ok..... :rose: 

Je repasserais....

 

Mis à part ça ...pour ceux qui connaissent pas et pour une prochaine... c'est vrai que l'on y mange une très très très bonne fondue (mais pour le prix y en a pas beaucoup dans le caquelon...)

C'est dit

C'est fait

Ok.. je me tait

Et je m'en vais!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mis à part ça ...pour ceux qui connaissent pas et pour une prochaine... c'est vrai que l'on y mange une très très très bonne fondue (mais pour le prix y en a pas beaucoup dans le caquelon...)


A la tomate, aussi ?


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A la tomate, aussi ?



là tu me pose une colle?!?


----------



## c-66 (13 Décembre 2004)

Dites....

Y'a la TSR qui m'a contacté car ils font un sujet pour le magazine "Nouvo" au sujet des "lovemarks" dont Apple est un des meilleures exemples. La journaliste aurait aimé participer à la Mini SAES de fin décembre pour prendre qq images et éventuellement interviewer qqn.

Est-ce que cela vous pose un problème quelconque (ça vous forcera à parler un peu de Mac quand même ) ou est-ce qu'elle peut venir sans autre ?


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Dites....
> 
> Y'a la TSR qui m'a contacté car ils font un sujet pour le magazine "Nouvo" au sujet des "lovemarks" dont Apple est un des meilleures exemples. La journaliste aurait aimé participer à la Mini SAES de fin décembre pour prendre qq images et éventuellement interviewer qqn.
> 
> Est-ce que cela vous pose un problème quelconque (ça vous forcera à parler un peu de Mac quand même ) ou est-ce qu'elle peut venir sans autre ?



En ce qui me concerne... ça me va...

Mais il faudra me mettre en bout de table ou que elle vienne en tout début de soirée (apéro..) sinon... ben il ne sera pas monrable son truc...  :mouais:  :hein:    :affraid:  :sick:  :casse:  :bebe:  :modo: 

 

PS: et pas pour moi l'interview!  :affraid: masi l'idée et très bien!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - Web'O (merci D. :love: )
      - La mouette...
      - super
      - Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - playaman
      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Dites....
> 
> Y'a la TSR qui m'a contacté car ils font un sujet pour le magazine "Nouvo" au sujet des "lovemarks" dont Apple est un des meilleures exemples. La journaliste aurait aimé participer à la Mini SAES de fin décembre pour prendre qq images et éventuellement interviewer qqn.
> 
> Est-ce que cela vous pose un problème quelconque (ça vous forcera à parler un peu de Mac quand même ) ou est-ce qu'elle peut venir sans autre ?



Pourquoi pas... Qui est partant pour être interviewé?  Si la soirée finit comme vendredi soir, je crains le pire... :affraid: 

C'est qui _la_ journaliste?  Note pour LeSqual: paraît que c'est Jessica Renaud...


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui _la_ journaliste?  Note pour LeSqual: paraît que c'est Jessica Renaud...




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Même que elle est un peu maigrichonne ces temps....


----------



## Mitch (13 Décembre 2004)

Pour moi ça ne me pose pas de problème, Mais je ne suis pas le mieux placé pour être interviewer, 

Je n'ai qu'un titi qui date de plusieurs années.... et bientôt un imac mais pas d'ipod ou autres......

il faut un vrai.... un dur..... un accro a la pomme........

A+


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> il faut un vrai.... un dur..... un accro a la pomme........



Tout dépend de l'image que l'on veut donner... :hein:  :hein: De plus, on va nous filmer pendant 15 minutes... pour un reportage tronqué et hors contexte de 2 minutes, on connaît les oiseaux... :hein:


----------



## sylko (13 Décembre 2004)

Ben, moi qui hésitait à venir. 

 Avec ce que je viens de lire, c'est certain que je ne serais pas des vôtres. 

 Pour vivre heureux, vivons cachés...


----------



## sylko (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Même que elle est un peu maigrichonne ces temps....


 Elle a juste repris son poids normal.


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve l'idée du Tivoli pas mal!!!
> 
> bon ok..... :rose:


Mon bon quand j'ai lancé l'idée, les jeux étaient ouverts, fallait te prendre par la main 
Sauf à ce que je souhaitais un truc plutôt familial...
Après, vu le nombre, retour au choix resto mais avec un impératif de coût.



			
				Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Y'a la TSR qui m'a contacté car ils font un sujet pour le magazine "Nouvo" au sujet des "lovemarks" dont Apple est un des meilleures exemples. La journaliste aurait aimé participer à la Mini SAES de fin décembre pour prendre qq images et éventuellement interviewer qqn.
> 
> Est-ce que cela vous pose un problème quelconque (ça vous forcera à parler un peu de Mac quand même ) ou est-ce qu'elle peut venir sans autre ?


A priori aucun pb...
Sauf à un pb de place


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2004)

Bah elle interview qui elle veut de toute façon celui qui ne veut pas l'être le dira comme une grande fille ou garçon.

Maintenant si on en vient sur le sujet de Apple éiitiste, chère, pas compatible etc etc...mais je pense pas que cela le sujet du jour...

De toute façon au montage ils nous font dire ce qu'ils veulent les chasseurs de scoop....


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4
rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*





* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - Web'O (merci D. :love: )
      - La mouette...
      - super
      - Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - playaman
      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4
rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*





* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - La mouette...
      - super
      - Mitch

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - playaman
      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet    
      - Web'O (plus certain...    connerie d'organisation de m... au boulot)


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Elle a juste repris son poids normal.



T'imagine même pas le choque que j'ai eut quand j'ai appris que elle était en ceinte!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> T'imagine même pas le choque que j'ai eut quand j'ai appris que elle était en ceinte!!!!



non...

rien


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> T'imagine même pas le choque que j'ai eut quand j'ai appris que elle était en ceinte!!!!



Elle peut pas venir à l'Eveché dans son état, avec la fumée de cigarettes etc...elle risque de mettre le babé en danger...

 fini l'interview


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Décembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Dites....
> 
> Y'a la TSR qui m'a contacté car ils font un sujet pour le magazine "Nouvo" au sujet des "lovemarks" dont Apple est un des meilleures exemples. La journaliste aurait aimé participer à la Mini SAES de fin décembre pour prendre qq images et éventuellement interviewer qqn.
> 
> Est-ce que cela vous pose un problème quelconque (ça vous forcera à parler un peu de Mac quand même ) ou est-ce qu'elle peut venir sans autre ?



 :rose:  :rose: Je rougis déjà! :rose:  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Dites....
> 
> Y'a la TSR qui m'a contacté car ils font un sujet pour le magazine "Nouvo" au sujet des "lovemarks" dont Apple est un des meilleures exemples. La journaliste aurait aimé participer à la Mini SAES de fin décembre pour prendre qq images et éventuellement interviewer qqn.
> 
> Est-ce que cela vous pose un problème quelconque (ça vous forcera à parler un peu de Mac quand même ) ou est-ce qu'elle peut venir sans autre ?



Mais oui sans soucis...  

Si elle comprend rien aux MAc on lui parlera Mec ...

J'ai vu la porte


----------



## Macounette (13 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben, moi qui hésitait à venir.
> 
> Avec ce que je viens de lire, c'est certain que je ne serais pas des vôtres.
> 
> Pour vivre heureux, vivons cachés...


 Pourtant, c'est bien toi que j'ai vu à la télé l'autre jour... si si... ......    

  sinon pour moi pas de problème mais comptez pas sur moi pour me faire interviewer ! :casse:


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> T'imagine même pas le choque que j'ai eut quand j'ai appris que elle était en ceinte!!!!



L'article date d'octobre... 2003. J'espère pour elle, que son bébé a finalement vu le jour.


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, c'est bien toi que j'ai vu à la télé l'autre jour... si si... ......




Arghhh. Pas moyen de passer incognito. :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, c'est bien toi que j'ai vu à la télé l'autre jour... si si... ......
> 
> sinon pour moi pas de problème mais comptez pas sur moi pour me faire interviewer ! :casse:



Tu peux nous en dire plus... Des liens?


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous en dire plus... Des liens?



Toi, je te casse la gueule à la récr... si tu déconnes.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je te casse la gueule à la récr... si tu déconnes.



Pour l'instant je sais rien...  Pour l'instant...


----------



## Macounette (14 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous en dire plus... Des liens?


 Une émission qui parlait entre autres d'Internet, et de son employeur, si mes souvenirs sont bons... j'ai oublié les détails...

 sylko, je viens de voir ta photo en signature. Je te hais.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Une émission qui parlait entre autres d'Internet, et de son employeur, si mes souvenirs sont bons... j'ai oublié les détails...
> 
> sylko, je viens de voir ta photo en signature. Je te hais.



Pas suffisants les indices.  Bon, sinon pour revenir au sujet, je saurai demain soir si je peux finalement venir le 29.


----------



## playaman (15 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4
rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*





* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - Web'O (merci D. :love: )
      - La mouette...
      - super
      - Mitch
      - playaman (une fondue à la bière  )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4
rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*





* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - La mouette...
      - super
      - Mitch
- playaman (une la fondue à la bière  )

*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )
      - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )



- playaman ( Option sur la fondue à la bière   )


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )



Aie, tu vas rater l'occasion d'être une star.


----------



## playaman (15 Décembre 2004)

Perso, la télé pas trop.

 Trop cool la fondue à la bière*! Je veux tester*!

> Mitch ? Y'a moyen de monter avec toi en voiture, surtout pour le retour en fait, j'ai un fort penchant pour l'alcool


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Aie, tu vas rater l'occasion d'être une star.



Je veux être interviewé par Catherine Wahli... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> sylko, je viens de voir ta photo en signature. Je te hais.


Pourquoi tu te mets dans tous ces états, tu vois bien que c'est une photo montage, il a oubié la neige cet hurluberlu  :rateau: L'est pas crédible là  :mouais:  



WebO  :mouais:


----------



## Mitch (15 Décembre 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> > Mitch ? Y'a moyen de monter avec toi en voiture, surtout pour le retour en fait, j'ai un fort penchant pour l'alcool



pas de problème si tu n'est pas malade ............ je tiens a garder l'intérieur de la voiture potable......       :hein:


----------



## playaman (15 Décembre 2004)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> pas de problème si tu n'est pas malade ............ je tiens a garder l'intérieur de la voiture potable......       :hein:



Pas de problème je viderais ma vessie et mon estomac avant de monter


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

C'est du n'importe quoi, organisation de m... Finalement je ne pourrai venir au souper le 29.  

(J'en connais un qui va cesser d'être souple quand on lui demande de se pointer au boulot pendant ses vacances...)


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui va cesser d'être souple quand on lui demande



Je veux pas savoir ce qu'ils te demandent


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je vous rejoindrai dès 23h30... et ce soir-là, je me prends la mufflée du siècle pour oublier. Il n'y aura plus orge qui coule à Lausanne...    


Juste pour défouler...       p.... D   mm


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous rejoindrai dès 23h30... et ce soir-là, je me prends la mufflée du siècle pour oublier. Il n'y aura plus orge qui coule à Lausanne...
> 
> 
> Juste pour défouler...       p.... D   mm




hooooo arrete de chercher des excuse    

de toute façon , où vous passez , il en reste pas beaucoup de biere     :love:


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon , où vous passez , il en reste pas beaucoup de biere     :love:


Tu fais bien de passer très chère, hé, hé  :mouais:  :rateau: 
WebO, on se fait un truc en Alsace début 2005, y a des grosses réserves là bas    :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous rejoindrai dès 23h30... et ce soir-là, je me prends la mufflée du siècle pour oublier. Il n'y aura plus orge qui coule à Lausanne...
> 
> 
> Juste pour défouler...       p.... D   mm



On t'attendra et si jamais t'es dans un état misérable, on te ramène en Pitchounomobile!


----------



## Macounette (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu te mets dans tous ces états, tu vois bien que c'est une photo montage, il a oubié la neige cet hurluberlu :rateau: L'est pas crédible là  :mouais:


 Bin justement, si...
 Y'a pas de neige en moyenne montagne : il y fait plus chaud qu'en plaine... à cause de l'inversion 
 Heureusement que le mauvais temps sera là bientôt, y'en a marre de cette soupe, y'en a marre de toute cette pollution


----------



## Macounette (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vous rejoindrai dès 23h30... et ce soir-là, je me prends la mufflée du siècle pour oublier. Il n'y aura plus orge qui coule à Lausanne...
> 
> 
> Juste pour défouler...       p.... D   mm


 Sniffff ... allez, courage... on t'attendra et on gardera quelques bières pour toi 
 De plus y'aura un vrai belge qui se fait déjà une fête d'apprendre à boire aux p'tits suisses


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> De plus y'aura un vrai belge qui se fait déjà une fête d'apprendre à boire aux p'tits suisses



J'ai lu ton post à haute voix au Squal. Sa réaction: "Ahahahahah!" (ricanements)   :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu ton post à haute voix au Squal. Sa réaction: "Ahahahahah!" (ricanements)   :rateau:


 Je m'en doutais bien qu'il allait réagir


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (15 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bin justement, si...
> Y'a pas de neige en moyenne montagne : il y fait plus chaud qu'en plaine... à cause de l'inversion
> Heureusement que le mauvais temps sera là bientôt, y'en a marre de cette soupe, y'en a marre de toute cette pollution


 mouarf une foto du temps de ces derniers jours... c vrai que c'est toujours bien de commencer au dessus des nuages.
 mais en dessous 

 bonne soirée a tous - encore décu de pas pouvoir venir le 29


----------



## Macounette (15 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu ton post à haute voix au Squal. Sa réaction: "Ahahahahah!" (ricanements)   :rateau:


  Je vous livre ici la réponse du Naja (un Naja vs un Squale, je suis curieuse de voir ce que ça va donner   )
_
 groumpf... on va prendre une chambre à Lausanne s'il le faut, mais il va rouler dessous la table le môssieur.... gnarf... à la bière oeuf corse..._

     tout cela    bien sûr 
     L'alcool oui mais avec modération... toujours !
     Et mon serpounet est un garçon très responsable. :rose: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeSqual (16 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous livre ici la réponse du Naja (un Naja vs un Squale, je suis curieuse de voir ce que ça va donner   )
> _
> groumpf... on va prendre une chambre à Lausanne s'il le faut, mais il va rouler dessous la table le môssieur.... gnarf... à la bière oeuf corse..._
> 
> ...



  

Combien y pèse ton "lustig"  :hein: 

Si tu débarque avec un homme des cavernes de 210 cm et 267 kg... c vrai que je vais avoir de la peine.... :rateau: 

Et ya aussi le prix.... (faut pas oublier que je suis au chômage....  )

Vivement la rencontre!


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Combien y pèse ton "lustig"  :hein:
> 
> Si tu débarque avec un homme des cavernes de 210 cm et 267 kg... c vrai que je vais avoir de la peine.... :rateau:
> 
> ...




tu a peur ?


----------



## sylko (16 Décembre 2004)

A la TV, vos joutes passeront très bien. Ca va remonter le niveau.


----------



## playaman (16 Décembre 2004)

Si la journaliste se pointe on pourra toujours lui dire que c'est la table de "houblon génération"


----------



## LeSqual (16 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A la TV, vos joutes passeront très bien. Ca va remonter le niveau.



Je vais pas changer parce que ya la télé....   

LeSqual Made in Switzerland & 100% naturel   

 

(j'ai dis que je voulais la place au fond dans le coin...)

@Mackie... Même pas peur!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (16 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
Café de l'Evêché
rue Louis-Curtat 4
rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*





* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











      - Pitchoune 
      - LeSqual
      - golf
      - Dominique
      - Macounette 
      - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
      - iMax
      - J_K
      - La mouette...
      - super
      - Mitch
- playaman (une la fondue à la bière  )

*Je viens pour le pousse café*




 - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





      - molgow
      - Spyro
      - moquette
      - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )




- playaman ( Option sur la fondue à la bière   )


----------



## Macounette (17 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Combien y pèse ton "lustig"  :hein:
> 
> Si tu débarque avec un homme des cavernes de 210 cm et 267 kg... c vrai que je vais avoir de la peine.... :rateau:
> 
> ...


 T'inquiète c'était pour rigoler...  
 On n'est pas là pour ça... et en cas de déconnade masculine _houblophage_, Dominique, Pitchoune et moi serons là pour remettre ces messieurs dans le droit chemin     :love:


----------



## ricchy (17 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
  la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
  Café de l'Evêché
  rue Louis-Curtat 4
  rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*





* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











        - Pitchoune 
        - LeSqual
        - golf
        - Dominique
        - Macounette 
        - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
        - iMax
        - J_K
        - La mouette...
        - super
        - Mitch
  - playaman (une la fondue à la bière  )

*Je viens pour le pousse café*




   - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





        - molgow
        - Spyro
        - moquette
        - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )
  - ricchy




  - playaman ( Option sur la fondue à la bière   )



  Je découvre le post.
  Peut être je me joindrai je à vous.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2004)

t'ain y aura du monde... si y a bien une sortie à ne pas manquer c'était celle-ci...       Vais me faire porter pâle au boulot...  

Boîte de m... Fais ch...  

PS: si je peux me permettre une remarque quand même... une soirée en semaine, en plus pendant les Fêtes, c'est pas l'idéal.  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2004)

Bon, ce sera sans moi finalement. :rateau:
C'est bien dommage, parce que j'apprécie particulièrement les accents, belges ou suisses, tous ces gens qui parlent bizarre, je trouve que ça un charme fou  :love:  :love:


----------



## ricchy (22 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
    la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
   Café de l'Evêché
   rue Louis-Curtat 4
   rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*


* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











         - Pitchoune 
         - LeSqual
         - golf
         - Dominique
         - Macounette 
         - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
         - iMax
         - J_K
         - La mouette...
         - super
         - Mitch
   - playaman (une la fondue à la bière  )
      - ricchy 
*Je viens pour le pousse café*




    - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





         - molgow
         - Spyro
         - moquette
         - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )





   - playaman ( Option sur la fondue à la bière   )

   Je viens foutre ma merde, je serai de la partie.


----------



## LeSqual (22 Décembre 2004)

Chouette!

Ya du ricchy dans l'air!   

Qqn a des news de si la télé débarque ou pas?!?

Parce que moi il faut que je pense à bien m'habiller et ne pas faire 3 apéro avant d'arriver...    :rose:


----------



## molgow (22 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
       la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
     Café de l'Evêché
     rue Louis-Curtat 4
     rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*


* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











           - Pitchoune 
           - LeSqual
           - golf
           - Dominique
           - Macounette 
           - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
           - iMax
           - J_K
           - La mouette...
           - super
           - Mitch
     - playaman (une la fondue à la bière  )
        - ricchy 
  - molgow
*Je viens pour le pousse café*




      - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





           - Spyro
           - moquette
           - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )



 J'espère que je pourrais vraiment venir. Parce que 18h ça fait assez tôt. S'il fait beau et qu'il y a de la bonne neige, je serais sur les pistes.. faudra que je me dépêche pour revenir sur Lausanne.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

mon timing va être serré:






heureusement que ca commence tard


----------



## playaman (22 Décembre 2004)

Dommage que cette soirée ne soit pas à Lausanne   
J'aime bien Shit Katapult (et pas que le nom)


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que je pourrais vraiment venir. Parce que 18h ça fait assez tôt. S'il fait beau et qu'il y a de la bonne neige, je serais sur les pistes.. faudra que je me dépêche pour revenir sur Lausanne.


Aucune importance que tu arrives plus tard, apparemment on est là jusqu'à au moins 23:30


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Aucune importance que tu arrives plus tard, apparemment on est là jusqu'à au moins 23:30



Comme ça quand je me pointe vers 23h45, y a plus personne.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> apparemment on est là jusqu'à au moins 23:30



pffffffff......que de couche tot !!!!     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff......que de couche tot !!!!     :love:


ben nan, comme webo arrive a 23h45 et come il sera sobre, il nous conduira à la party de bienne avec playa, je sens deja mes machoire qui crissent


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben nan, comme webo arrive a 23h45 et come il sera sobre, il nous conduira à la party de bienne avec playa, je sens deja mes machoire qui crissent



Rien n'est moins sûr... bosser entre Noël et Nouvel-An n'est pas une assurance pour rentrer sobre, frais et dispo.


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'est moins sûr... bosser entre Noël et Nouvel-An n'est pas une assurance pour rentrer sobre, frais et dispo.


Ah ben elle est belle la presse helvétique :affraid:
Va donc y avoir des quotidiens remplis des couilles des rédacteurs   
Heu   des coquilles des rédacteurs  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben elle est belle la presse helvétique :affraid:
> Va donc y avoir des quotidiens remplis des couilles des rédacteurs
> Heu   des coquilles des rédacteurs  :mouais:



Ça t'étonne?   Et s'il y a des coquilles (  ), ça ne sera sûrement pas de la faute de notre abus d'alcool.    

PS: demain j'amène des bières belges au boulot...


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff......que de couche tot !!!!     :love:



Certes...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça t'étonne?   Et s'il y a des coquilles (  ), ça ne sera sûrement pas de la faute de notre abus d'alcool.




des coquilles s. jacques? muhhhhh !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## playaman (22 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...comme webo arrive a 23h45 et come il sera sobre, il nous conduira à la party de bienne avec playa, je sens deja mes machoire qui crissent



...Web'O conduit si mal que ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Web'O conduit si mal que ça ?


et voilà ! il me sort le smiley-du-moucheron-dans-l'oeil alors qu'il y en a un pour les clubber à 6h du mat ->  :hein:


----------



## c-66 (23 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
       la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
     Café de l'Evêché
     rue Louis-Curtat 4
     rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*


* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr*












           - Pitchoune 
           - LeSqual
           - golf
           - Dominique
           - Macounette 
           - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
           - iMax
           - J_K
           - La mouette...
           - super
           - Mitch
     - playaman (une la fondue à la bière  )
        - ricchy 
  - molgow
*Je viens pour le pousse café*




      - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





           - Spyro
           - moquette
           - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )
           - veejee
           - Normalement une journaliste de la TSR/Nouvo


----------



## golf (23 Décembre 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> - Normalement une journaliste de la TSR/Nouvo


Déjà, que j' :love: les femmes kamikase, mais alors là, une journaleuse    :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (23 Décembre 2004)

veejee... Il te reste 82 minutes pour confirmer!  :rateau:


----------



## playaman (23 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et voilà ! il me sort le smiley-du-moucheron-dans-l'oeil alors qu'il y en a un pour les clubber à 6h du mat ->  :hein:



Mdr


----------



## Arkentielle (24 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
        la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
      Café de l'Evêché
      rue Louis-Curtat 4
      rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*


* Dernier délai d'inscription  : jeudi 23 décembre 18 h.  *​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











            - Pitchoune 
            - LeSqual
            - golf
            - Arkentielle (= ex-Dominique qui n'est plus tombée de la dernière pluie...)
            - Macounette 
            - Denis (alias _The Naja_ pour les intimes  )
            - iMax
            - J_K
            - La mouette...
            - super
            - Mitch
      - playaman (une la fondue à la bière  )
         - ricchy 
   - molgow
*Je viens pour le pousse café*




       - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





            - Spyro
            - moquette
            - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )
            - veejee
            - Normalement une journaliste de la TSR/Nouvo


----------



## Mcal (24 Décembre 2004)

Je viendrai à la mini-AES du 29. C'est pas trop tard pour s'inscrire?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

Mcal a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrai à la mini-AES du 29. C'est pas trop tard pour s'inscrire?


yamais trop tard


----------



## LeSqual (24 Décembre 2004)

Mcal a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrai à la mini-AES du 29. C'est pas trop tard pour s'inscrire?



Faits pêter!!!


----------



## golf (25 Décembre 2004)

Mcal a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrai à la mini-AES du 29. C'est pas trop tard pour s'inscrire?


C'est tout bon, on sortira les tabourets


----------



## golf (25 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise
        la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, le mercredi 29 décembre 2004, 
      Café de l'Evêché
      rue Louis-Curtat 4
      rendez-vous à 18 heures, salle du fond*


* On résume : *​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr*











            - Pitchoune 
            - LeSqual
            - golf
            - Arkentielle
            - Macounette 
            - Denis 
            - iMax
            - J_K
            - La mouette...
            - supermoquette
            - Mitch
      - playaman 
         - ricchy 
   - molgow
- Mcal 


*Je viens pour le pousse café*




       - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *





            - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )
            - veejee
            - Normalement une journaliste de la TSR/Nouvo


----------



## iMax (25 Décembre 2004)

Whaow ! Ce sera une grosse AES mini


----------



## Mcal (25 Décembre 2004)

C'est sympa de m'avoir inscrit. Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

Vu le boulot a abattre c'est pas impossible que j'arrive pour le café (mais avant webo )


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2004)

*miniÆS Vaudoise, la der de 2004  **

Lausanne, 29 décembre 2004, 
        Café de l'Evêché
        rue Louis-Curtat 4
        rendez-vous à 18 heures*


*Dernier décompte : *​ 
*Je viens, c'est sûr*








               - Pitchoune 
              - LeSqual
              - golf
              - Arkentielle
              - Macounette 
              - Denis 
              - iMax
              - J_K
              - La mouette...
              - Mitch
        - playaman 
           - ricchy 
     - molgow
  - Mcal 

  14

*Je viens sûrement ne retard *




  - supermoquette 
*
  Je viens pour le pousse café*




         - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




               - oupsy (si playa peut, j'viendra p'tet     )
              - veejee
              - Normalement une journaliste de la TSR/Nouvo







_Attention, cet établissement ne prend pas la carte bancaire_​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

si trop tard pour confirmer, j'viendrais juste pour l'apéroTime


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2004)

> Oupsy, comme dits plus haut, c'est jamais trop tard et au cas ou y'aurais un probleme on partagera ma chaise ;-)

   Pas de news de Mitch pour le transport, je passerais chez toi vers 17h. Je vais meme te téléphoner cette aprème d'ailleurs tiens ;-)



*miniÆS Vaudoise, la der de 2004 *


*Lausanne, 29 décembre 2004, *
*Café de l'Evêché*
*rue Louis-Curtat 4*
*rendez-vous à 18 heures*

*Dernier décompte : *
​ *Je viens, c'est sûr*







  - Pitchoune 
  - LeSqual
  - golf
  - Arkentielle
  - Macounette 
  - Denis 
  - iMax
  - J_K
  - La mouette...
  - Mitch
  - playaman 
  - ricchy 
  - molgow
  - Mcal 
  - oupsy 

  15

*Je viens sûrement ne retard *




  - supermoquette 

*Je viens pour le pousse café*




  - Web'O (au cas où je ne peux participer au souper, je vous rejoins dès 23h30... ailleurs  )


*Devrait venir, à confirmer *




  - veejee
  - Normalement une journaliste de la TSR/Nouvo




 
*Attention, cet établissement ne prend pas la carte bancaire*​ 

 A demain tous


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

moi probablement à la fin du repas, pour le café, mais je vous préviens, je boirai de la bière à la place


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi probablement à la fin du repas, pour le café, mais je vous préviens, je boirai de la bière à la place



Pas de café non plus pour moi.


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas de café non plus pour moi.



ben voyons...  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## nektarfl (28 Décembre 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Pas de news de Mitch pour le transport, je passerais chez toi vers 17h. Je vais meme te téléphoner cette aprème d'ailleurs tiens ;-)


C'est normal, il était ici sur POMMEUSE, mais il m'a parlé de cette soirée. Aujourd'hui, il a pris la route pour le retour.
Trop loin pour moi, mais RDV à la prochaine S'AES suisse en Mars.

Golf: il reste une place pour le co-voiturage? (puisque l'autre topic est encore fermé)


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2004)

j'arrive (sobre) vers 22h00, et golf: mon mobile est en réparation


----------



## molgow (28 Décembre 2004)

Vu les quelques centimètres de neige fraiche de ce soir, j'aurais peut-être un peu de peine à être là pour 18h à Lausanne :love: J'essaierai malgré tout d'arriver le plus vite possible.


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vu les quelques centimètres de neige fraiche de ce soir, j'aurais peut-être un peu de peine à être là pour 18h à Lausanne :love: J'essaierai malgré tout d'arriver le plus vite possible.



tzu es comme tous les "trop pressé" que je connais... demain il fais gris!!! jeudi il faits bô... bande de naze!!!


----------



## molgow (28 Décembre 2004)

Jeudi, il fera chaud en montagne 
Et puis je pourrais y retourner jeudi aussi si je veux


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi, il fera chaud en montagne
> Et puis je pourrais y retourner jeudi aussi si je veux



le chaud c bien pour le board!...


----------



## molgow (28 Décembre 2004)

C'est ringard et dépassé le board...


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est ringard et dépassé le board...



en tant que tortue...je pense que tu fais de la patinette?!?...   

Le board c pas dépassé... c'est juste que c'est trop difficile pour la pluspart des gens qui n'ont plus de volonté pour réussir qqch à notre époque... :mouais:  :rateau:   

amuse toi bien quand meme pour demain...    :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2004)

On est invités demain après-midi sur Genève... on aura aussi un peu de retard (vers 18h30-19h).


----------



## golf (29 Décembre 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> si trop tard pour confirmer, j'viendrais juste pour l'apéroTime


 Pas de problème, tu viens, il y a une place prévue 




			
				nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Trop loin pour moi, mais RDV à la prochaine S'AES suisse en Mars.
> Golf: il reste une place pour le co-voiturage? (puisque l'autre topic est encore fermé)


 L'organisation de l'AES Suisse est dans les starting blocks mais dans l'attente des organisateurs , cela ne saurait tarder 
  Pour le co-voiturage, il y aura des solutions, pas de souci 


Mercredi 29 :
  Je rappelle à tous que 18 h est l'heure à partir de laquelle il y aura quelqu'un pour accueillir mais que le dîner (souper  ) ne commencera que bien plus tard


----------



## sylko (29 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est ringard et dépassé le board...


Je confirme. Le board, c'est dépassé! 

D'ailleurs, c'était ringard, dès sa sortie.


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme. Le board, c'est dépassé!
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'était ringard, dès sa sortie.



 Même pô vrai  

Moi, j'aime bien le board... c''est sympa et en plus, le mien est tout tout chou! :love: 

Bon, à ce soir les choux! Et j'espère que Molgow sera pas trop courbaturé... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mercredi 29 :
> Je rappelle à tous que 18 h est l'heure à partir de laquelle il y aura quelqu'un pour accueillir mais que le dîner (souper  ) ne commencera que bien plus tard


tu veux dire que quand j'arriverai vous serez saoul, la fondue resortant des yeux ? parfait ! je prépare un plan sadique


----------



## LeSqual (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme. Le board, c'est dépassé!
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'était ringard, dès sa sortie.



 même pas vrai.....  

Quand on a pas la mer... faut bien faire autrement...

Mais bon... vu que tu es un grand "montagnard"  Je pense que tu as testé le snowboard et que tu parles en connaisseur...   

A tout bientôt!  :love:


----------



## ricchy (29 Décembre 2004)

Qui prend quoi ? 
Bipro - Imac - powerbook - ibook - PC ?
Oups m'a trompé.  
A de suite les zamis.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Qui prend quoi ?
> Bipro - Imac - powerbook - ibook - PC ?
> Oups m'a trompé.
> A de suite les zamis.



Ixus 40. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> Qui prend quoi ?
> Bipro - Imac - powerbook - ibook - PC ?
> Oups m'a trompé.
> A de suite les zamis.



le vieux powerbook du boulot, parfait pour poser ma chope, mes clopes et le cendar dessus


----------



## sylko (29 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> même pas vrai.....
> 
> Quand on a pas la mer... faut bien faire autrement...
> 
> ...


J'ai commencé dans la poudre en 1975, avec une vieille Winterstick, ramenée de Californie, par un copain. 





A l'époque, tu n'étais encore qu'une pensée lubrique dans la colonne vertébrale de ton papa.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commencé dans la poudre en 1975, avec une vieille Winterstick, ramenée de Californie, par un copain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On dirait un squale.


----------



## molgow (29 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est ringard et dépassé le board...


  Ça par contre c'est la grande classe !


----------



## molgow (29 Décembre 2004)

Euh.. au fait... attendez moi pour la fondue! j'arrive bientôt!!


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. au fait... attendez moi pour la fondue! j'arrive bientôt!!





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

>




 Pas mieux


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

fallait faire comme moi pour pas jalouser, manger préventivement une fondue à la tomate lundi soir


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

Ceux qui sont pas encore partis: faites boire LeSqual et Pitchoune.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui sont pas encore partis: faites boire LeSqual et Pitchoune.


t'inquiettes, dès que je sais lequel conduit, la'utre morfle !


----------



## sylko (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux


Si tu entends les pompiers débarquer à côté, c'est à cause des détecteurs, déclenchés par notre four à raclette.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Si tu entends les pompiers débarquer à côté, c'est à cause des détecteurs, déclenchés par notre four à raclette.



Tu veux pas aller faire un tour du côté des serveurs...


----------



## sylko (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas aller faire un tour du côté des serveurs...


Je préfère les serveuses...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère les serveuses...



Je vois de quoi tu veux parler... Si jamais, elle bosse cette semaine.  L'est toute en rouge aujourd'hui.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vois de quoi tu veux parler... Si jamais, elle bosse cette semaine.  L'est toute en rouge aujourd'hui.


bon, une pré-aes au mirabeau ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon, une pré-aes au mirabeau ?



Avec ce système de mes deux, ça va être difficile... :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> système de mes deux


le système de mes deux va bien, je te rassure


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le système de mes deux va bien, je te rassure



Dernières nouvelles: la journaliste de la TSR est là, blonde, jeune et jolie dixit Pitchoune...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dernières nouvelles: la journaliste de la TSR est là, blonde, jeune et jolie dixit Pitchoune...


message pour pitchoune : attache-là stp j'arrive vers 22


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> message pour pitchoune : attache-là stp j'arrive vers 22



SMS envoyé.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> SMS envoyé.


t'es un pote !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> SMS envoyé.



je comprends pourquoi j'en reçoit jamais :

je ne suis pas blonde       :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

bon me reste plus que 2 clopes, j'ai soif , raz-le-cul du job, donc j'y vais, a toute  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2004)

Bon là au boulot on attaque le rouge... :love:


----------



## golf (30 Décembre 2004)

Soirée vraiment sympathique, merci à tous pour votre participation  

  A l'année prochaine


----------



## iMax (30 Décembre 2004)

Me voila rentré...  Merci à tous pour cette AES très sympa 

JK, merci pour le Caol Ila, il est vraiment excellent... :rateau:

Mes photos sont là  


Allez, au dodo, je me relève dans moins de 4h :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

Soirée sympa, bien que très courte pour moi, l'ayant prise en court de route.  J'ai deux, trois photos à poster.

A bientôt.


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont là



Avec des morceaux de Supermoquette dedans !  :love: 


( Imax, ce serait mieux avec les pseudos en dessous  )


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2004)

Elle est très jolie la tapisserie du fond !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très jolie la tapisserie du fond !



Sa Majesté monte très bien le poney.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Me voila rentré...  Merci à tous pour cette AES très sympa
> 
> JK, merci pour le Caol Ila, il est vraiment excellent... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas les pseudos sous les photos!

Qui est cette très jolie blonde avec une caméra? :love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2004)

Là on vient de se réveiller :rateau:
 Merci à tous pour cette très sympathique soirée. Mon p'tit belge a beaucoup aimé. (et moi aussi bien sûr) 
 Web'O, désolée de t'avoir raté.  mais on était nazes après une journée passée à Genève. 

 iMax, merci pour les photos. 

 Bises à tous et bonn'Année. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Décembre 2004)

On s'est raté de 5 minutes Macounette.  Les tofs.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

bon tout d'abord permettez que super parle à la 3ème personne, la première a une sacrée gueule de bois   

je dois dire qu'en arrivant congeler (putain, 30 minutes pour pouvoir replier mes doigts, demain j'achète une veste) quelle fut pas la surprise de voir lesqual et pitchoune se baisser pour m'offrir 5, oui 5 paquets de clopes (parait que d'autres ici n'ont reçu que du vulgaire chocolat )

burp, 8 chopes en 4heures

super revient, il va donner des aspirines a mackie


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très jolie la tapisserie du fond !


je crois que mon boss a raison, vu mes yeux bouffi par 12 de cathodique je mérite bien deux lcd 19 pouces


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

j'oubliais ! benjamin, banni golf, hier il sort : super tu veux une bière 30 cl ?

ah et banni veejee aussi, il aurait du me parler de cette bombe, huh journaliste de la tsr avant


----------



## molgow (30 Décembre 2004)

​


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très jolie la tapisserie du fond !




le casseur de cailloux...  en photo. ben bon c'est à dire que...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le casseur de cailloux...  en photo. ben bon c'est à dire que...


 Et encore, si il se contentait des cailloux...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2004)

merci à tous,   ça été une très sympathique soirée 

   certainement à l'an prochain, 
 
 bises à tous et @ bientôt


----------



## LeSqual (2 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ​



Chouette soirée!   

Et maintenent que les présentations sont faites cher SM... 
la prochaine fois tu viens à l'heure et on fait la fête!    :rateau:    

 :bebe:  :casse:  :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois tu viens à l'heure et on fait la fête!    :rateau:



La prochaine fois tu fileras pas en douce à minuit...    Aucune excuse.


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois tu fileras pas en douce à minuit...    Aucune excuse.



La prochaine fois, tu viendras sur les pistes avec nous!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, tu viendras sur les pistes avec nous!



Ouais... mais je rentre pas à minuit le soir avant...  ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, tu viendras sur les pistes avec nous!





pas de prob s'il y a un tres bel moniteur pour
me ramasser tous les 30 secondes !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de prob s'il y a un tres bel moniteur pour
> me ramasser tous les 30 secondes !!!!




Syyyyyyyylllllllllllllllllllkkkkkkkkkkoooooooo...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de prob s'il y a un tres bel moniteur pour
> me ramasser tous les 30 secondes !!!!



je sais très bien ramasser...


----------



## LeSqual (3 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois tu fileras pas en douce à minuit...    Aucune excuse.



Qui m'aime me suive......    :rose:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, mes photos sont en ligne!


----------



## molgow (3 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, mes photos sont en ligne!


 Mais quelle trogne !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

vu que j'esite entre lemmy et sylko 
pour me ramasser tos les 30 secondes   .....

vu que ma decision est tres difficile......  


je laisse tomber la saison 2004/2005 
et on reporte pour l'hiver 2005/2006


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que j'esite entre lemmy et sylko



pour info, il y a du martini blanco dans mon tonnelet d'aide aux victimes de la neige...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vu que j'esite entre lemmy et sylko
> pour me ramasser tos les 30 secondes   .....
> 
> vu que ma decision est tres difficile......
> ...



Par contre, si fifille a besoin d'un moniteur... y a bibi qui se porte volontaire  ...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, si fifille a besoin d'un moniteur... y a bibi qui se porte volontaire  ...   :love:





aaaahhh fifille.....


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, mes photos sont en ligne!









  

:love:


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :love:



sort de la télé iMax


----------



## iMax (3 Janvier 2005)

Non


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, si fifille a besoin d'un moniteur... y a bibi qui se porte volontaire  ...   :love:



On en touche pas à Fifille :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On en touche pas à Fifille :love:



Tout de suite les grands... maux.  Je veux juste lui apprendre la glis... enfin la pratique du ski.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite les grands... maux.  Je veux juste lui apprendre la glis... enfin la pratique du ski.


 Il faudra d'abord me passer sur le corps (et dans ce cas, je préfère que ce soit Fifille qui s'en charge...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

voila 2 etres qui se battent pour une fifille !!!    

s'il savaient......  


 :love:  :love:  :love: a vous 2 !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila 2 etres qui se battent pour une fifille !!!
> 
> s'il savaient......
> 
> ...



Moi, je sais...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2005)

Tout le monde sait qu'elle aime avoir plusieurs partenaires


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sait qu'elle aime avoir plusieurs partenaires



Si jeune et déjà...   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si jeune et déjà...   :love:



si jeune (et déjà) m'abuse


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> WebOliver a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ma buse, qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma buse?


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est ringard et dépassé le board...


 En plus, les méchants surfeurs tabassent des gentils skieurs... :affraid:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En plus, les méchants surfeurs tabassent des gentils skieurs... :affraid:



On peut voir ça comme ça....   Mais les journaleux.... (depuis que ya eut un article sur moi qui ressemblait en rien à ce que j'avais vraiment dit...) 

Et si on lit bien jusqu'à la fin... on remarque que ce n'est pas une dispute de skieurs contre surfers... (ni l'inverse d'ailleurs..) mais juste une petite altércation qui aurait pu se passer dans la cours de mon immeuble.....

Déja que on est en voie de disparition....nous les pauvres surfers qui se font détruire le beau graphisme de nos planches par d'affreux batons en métal tout pointus!!!    (NOUS: on a pas d'armes quand on fait de la glisse au soleil...   )

Bon.... si ça continue... on devra ouvrir un fil sur le sujet.....   

Vive les amoureux de la glisse!!!!! et merde à ce qu'ils mettent sous leurs pieds!


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2005)

L'année 2004 est belle et bien close


----------

